# Air Fryers … any good / recommendations



## Mudball (Aug 17, 2022)

Mrs talking about buying an air fryer.. never saw one before last weekend. Any experience or recommendations for a family of 4 type

Is it only for making chips or can you do things like chicken, Mars bars etc.


----------



## fundy (Aug 17, 2022)

If you mean air fryer then yes, if only because our cooker is archaic and mrs f tried to burn the house down setting the grill on fire lol

We have a ninja, has 2 drawers and is excellent, is fast and cooks food well. We use it for both proteins and potatoes/veg but not for mars bars  Does some foods better than usual methods (ie salmon), others we prefer to cook "traditionally" (ie steak). If you use both drawers can set it to finish both at same time too

https://ninjakitchen.co.uk/product/...C0Ig_pFXQSDRg5uC5gBoC8xkQAvD_BwE&gclsrc=aw.ds


----------



## pauljames87 (Aug 17, 2022)

fundy said:



			If you mean air fryer then yes, if only because our cooker is archaic and mrs f tried to burn the house down setting the grill on fire lol

We have a ninja, has 2 drawers and is excellent, is fast and cooks food well. We use it for both proteins and potatoes/veg but not for mars bars  Does some foods better than usual methods (ie salmon), others we prefer to cook "traditionally" (ie steak). If you use both drawers can set it to finish both at same time too

https://ninjakitchen.co.uk/product/...C0Ig_pFXQSDRg5uC5gBoC8xkQAvD_BwE&gclsrc=aw.ds

Click to expand...

This one is what we have 

However apparently there is a bigger model now , I'd go for that for a little more space 

They are amazing


----------



## chellie (Aug 17, 2022)

Ninja Foodi Multicooker.  Hardly used the oven since. Check out Salted Pepper on You Tube.


----------



## PNWokingham (Aug 17, 2022)

we have the cheap £50 from Costco and it is very handy - cooked eveeything from chips/ roaties, which are goiod - and even a beef joint, that came out really well, surprisingly


----------



## Red devil (Aug 17, 2022)

MSE have a link for £75 off a Ninja fryer this week.


----------



## need_my_wedge (Aug 17, 2022)

We’ve got a Ninja foodie, great piece of kit. Very versatile with pressure cooking, and grilling as well as air frying. The only downside is cleaning it


----------



## Mudball (Aug 17, 2022)

chellie said:



			Ninja Foodi Multicooker.  Hardly used the oven since. Check out Salted Pepper on You Tube.
		
Click to expand...

I suspect it is more energy efficient than a conventional oven too..


----------



## Oddsocks (Aug 17, 2022)

Had the actifry… load of rubbish and being used only twice a week broke 1 week out of warranty.

Parents got us a ninja 7in1 or 9in1, we use it every day and wouldn’t be without it. Perfect roasties in 20 mins!

We do everything in it from
Slow cooker, pressure cook veg, jacket spuds, make our own air crisp Kentucky chicken.

Just get the bigger capacity one for a bigger family.


----------



## Rooter (Aug 18, 2022)

Jacket potatoes are good in it, decent crispy skin ones. Ours gets used almost daily, and like you say, way cheaper than heating an oven to 180 for 40 minutes. we have this one off amazon. https://www.amazon.co.uk/gp/product/B08L6TR7YM/ref=ppx_yo_dt_b_search_asin_title?ie=UTF8&psc=1 Its really good, BUT... 2 compartments in hindsight would be awesome..


----------



## need_my_wedge (Aug 18, 2022)

Turkey crown in a Ninja is superb. Pressure cook first and then air fry to crisp it up, perfect Christmas turkey in about an hour and a half total. The meat stays moist and tender too.


----------



## pool888 (Aug 18, 2022)

We have the Costco one too, had it for 18 months and used pretty much daily. We make toasties, chips, wedges, chicken nuggets, gammon, steaks, fajitas, etc. Only negative is the non stick coating wears off the grill plate. Must have paid for itself with the electricity saved compared to a normal oven.


----------



## Newtonuti (Aug 18, 2022)

pauljames87 said:



			This one is what we have

However apparently there is a bigger model now , I'd go for that for a little more space

They are amazing
		
Click to expand...

We have the Max model at home, absolutely love it, and can fit bloody loads in it as well! Took me ages to convince the mrs to buy one, and now she never stops using it.


----------



## larmen (Aug 18, 2022)

We have one as well.

Does anyone know a handy table how to translate oven guidelines about temp and tim3 into air fryer settings?

How do people combine like nuggets and fries?


----------



## chellie (Aug 18, 2022)

larmen said:



			We have one as well.

Does anyone know a handy table how to translate oven guidelines about temp and tim3 into air fryer settings?

How do people combine like nuggets and fries?
		
Click to expand...

Isn't it about 10 degrees less and 10 minutes less.


----------



## pauljames87 (Aug 18, 2022)

larmen said:



			We have one as well.

Does anyone know a handy table how to translate oven guidelines about temp and tim3 into air fryer settings?

How do people combine like nuggets and fries?
		
Click to expand...

Well we have the dual so it's either side 

However if in same one just put in together and add say the nuggets when they should do be added to the oven 

Temp guide is the same but time is 1/3 less was what the manual said


----------



## chellie (Aug 18, 2022)

Mudball said:



			I suspect it is more energy efficient than a conventional oven too..
		
Click to expand...

It must be. Don't need to heat the oven up being the main bonus. I've only used the oven for cooking pizza since we had the Foodi.


----------



## Mudball (Aug 19, 2022)

Looks like it shoudl be a dual tray Ninja.   But Mrs likes a pressure cooker function, which is not availble in a dual tray.  Apparently we use the pressure cooker a lot for currys and the occasional biryanis.   Not sure when these get made in the household, because i dont seem to be getting any..


----------



## chellie (Aug 19, 2022)

Mudball said:



			Looks like it shoudl be a dual tray Ninja.   But Mrs likes a pressure cooker function, which is not availble in a dual tray.  Apparently we use the pressure cooker a lot for currys and the occasional biryanis.   Not sure when these get made in the household, because i dont seem to be getting any..
		
Click to expand...

The multi cooker still has the air fry option.


----------



## Mudball (Aug 19, 2022)

chellie said:



			The multi cooker still has the air fry option.
		
Click to expand...


my assumption is that air fry is a bit like an overn... pressure cooking is different, which requires a sealed space that creates the extra pressure to cook faster


----------



## chellie (Aug 19, 2022)

Mudball said:



			my assumption is that air fry is a bit like an overn... pressure cooking is different, which requires a sealed space that creates the extra pressure to cook faster
		
Click to expand...

Yep, you put a different lid on. Spaghetti Bolognese done in it is so quick.


----------



## pauljames87 (Aug 19, 2022)

chellie said:



			It must be. Don't need to heat the oven up being the main bonus. I've only used the oven for cooking pizza since we had the Foodi.
		
Click to expand...

I've found cutting the pizza up and putting it in the air fryer is lush



Mudball said:



			Looks like it shoudl be a dual tray Ninja.   But Mrs likes a pressure cooker function, which is not availble in a dual tray.  Apparently we use the pressure cooker a lot for currys and the occasional biryanis.   Not sure when these get made in the household, because i dont seem to be getting any..
		
Click to expand...

I have a pressure cooker aswell. I cook a lot of currys and apart from using it as just a big saucepan I have only once cooked a curry in it.. and that was just using the slow cook function


----------



## Old Colner (Aug 19, 2022)

We have the Ninja Dual air fryer, the original (smaller) version, does almost everything we need even get a full chicken in there, misses bought some racks to give a bit move room by layering.

Only used the oven for pizza's since she bought it.


----------



## Mudball (Aug 19, 2022)

Old Colner said:



			We have the Ninja Dual air fryer, the original (smaller) version, does almost everything we need even get a full chicken in there, misses bought some racks to give a bit move room by layering.

Only used the oven for pizza's since she bought it.
		
Click to expand...

i finally got around to see a video of this ... by God.. it is massive.. i will have to check if the kitchen has space to keep it


----------



## Jamesbrown (Aug 19, 2022)

I have the Tefal 9 in 1 it’s fantastic. Has a grill option, rotisserie chicken option, and obviously the air fryer.


----------



## Old Colner (Aug 19, 2022)

Mudball said:



			i finally got around to see a video of this ... by God.. it is massive.. i will have to check if the kitchen has space to keep it
		
Click to expand...

Never really thought about it, I would say it’s similar size to a small microwave oven. I can’t remember what was in the space prior but this machine does get used almost daily and it is more economical than using the oven.

I would recommend joining a group on Facebook they come up with all sorts of recipes and ideas, far better than recipe books.


----------



## chellie (Aug 19, 2022)

Mudball said:



			i finally got around to see a video of this ... by God.. it is massive.. i will have to check if the kitchen has space to keep it
		
Click to expand...

I have a glass hob cover and sit mine on top of that.


----------



## pauljames87 (Aug 19, 2022)

chellie said:



			I have a glass hob cover and sit mine on top of that.
		
Click to expand...

I have two instapots at ours..... but only because I was cooking whilst very tired... laid the special lid down on the hob then lit it by mistake.. 5 mins later whoops lol was no good to us any more... so kept the base and that as a second one.. bought a glass lid so when cooking a spread for family I use the inside pot on the gas hob and then keep it warm in the 2 insta pots lol

it was a god send when we had to sterlise the twins bottles aswell.. as I refused to have the darn sterliser out again at least this thing had another use (or 5)


----------



## Mudball (Aug 21, 2022)

Got the Ninja Dual 9L one… this weekend had the family around for a roast and it blitz thru 6 baby chickens in no time .. nice and crisp.  Veggies was interesting (have to get used to the idea of no oil)   Tonight fries and veggies was quick too

Thanks for the advice. Now I can show my 12 yr old to make dinner in it - without having to worry about him using the hob


----------



## Mudball (Aug 23, 2022)

Given that the Ninja has been thru extensive use in the past few days, I was wondering how much is it going to be run?  Given utility bill hike coming up. 

Interesting to see this news.. so are we going to see a shortage of fryers because everyone wants one 

https://apple.news/ACnSivMt5RYmHZP0tsoEBMA


----------



## pauljames87 (Aug 23, 2022)

Mudball said:



			Given that the Ninja has been thru extensive use in the past few days, I was wondering how much is it going to be run?  Given utility bill hike coming up.

Interesting to see this news.. so are we going to see a shortage of fryers because everyone wants one

https://apple.news/ACnSivMt5RYmHZP0tsoEBMA

Click to expand...

they are excellent .. a lot cheaper than an oven for sure 

our oven goes on very rarely compared to before we got it

just after I got one my parents got one as they loved using it for the kids..

then my mother in law got one she was that impressed 

feel like I should get shares in them


----------



## Beezerk (Aug 24, 2022)

Has anyone successfully got the 10% off by signing up to the Ninja newsletter?
I’m looking at buying a Foodi so I signed up last night but I still don’t have a code 🤔


----------



## Mudball (Aug 24, 2022)

Beezerk said:



			Has anyone successfully got the 10% off by signing up to the Ninja newsletter?
I’m looking at buying a Foodi so I signed up last night but I still don’t have a code 🤔
		
Click to expand...

no idea, but the AF400 has £30 off within 24 hrs of me buying it from Argooos #facepalm


----------



## chellie (Aug 24, 2022)

Mudball said:



			no idea, but the AF400 has £30 off within 24 hrs of me buying it from Argooos #facepalm
		
Click to expand...

If you've not used it take it back then rebuy.


----------



## Mudball (Aug 24, 2022)

chellie said:



			If you've not used it take it back then rebuy.
		
Click to expand...

it has been pushed to the limit already..


----------



## chellie (Aug 24, 2022)

Beezerk said:



			Has anyone successfully got the 10% off by signing up to the Ninja newsletter?
I’m looking at buying a Foodi so I signed up last night but I still don’t have a code 🤔
		
Click to expand...

I got one . Is it in junk?


----------



## Beezerk (Aug 24, 2022)

chellie said:



			I got one . Is it in junk?
		
Click to expand...

No, nothing at all. I’ve give it another day then email them for help.


----------



## chellie (Aug 24, 2022)

Beezerk said:



			No, nothing at all. I’ve give it another day then email them for help.
		
Click to expand...

Any of these any good https://ninjakitchen.co.uk/discount-codes-cms-page.vouchers


----------



## Beezerk (Aug 24, 2022)

chellie said:



			Any of these any good https://ninjakitchen.co.uk/discount-codes-cms-page.vouchers

Click to expand...

Unfortunately not.


----------



## Beezerk (Aug 25, 2022)

Found a 10% code online that worked so I’ve ordered an OL750UK 👌


----------



## Lord Tyrion (Aug 25, 2022)

There is a lot of love for the Ninja brand. Are Tefal as good or is it worth paying the extra?


----------



## GreiginFife (Aug 25, 2022)

Lord Tyrion said:



			There is a lot of love for the Ninja brand. Are Tefal as good or is it worth paying the extra?
		
Click to expand...

I think more people go for the Ninja because they are mostly dual zone and have a good brand reputation. Tefal all seem to be single zone which influenced our decision between Tefal, Philips and Ninja. Eventually we went for the AF300 which has been brilliant.

There's other dual zone machines out there but brands like Tower, Salter or Daewoo (plus the plethora of Amazon weird names) might make some people nervous of a 200+ degree cooking machine.


----------



## pauljames87 (Aug 25, 2022)

GreiginFife said:



			I think more people go for the Ninja because they are mostly dual zone and have a good brand reputation. Tefal all seem to be single zone which influenced our decision between Tefal, Philips and Ninja. Eventually we went for the AF300 which has been brilliant.

There's other dual zone machines out there but brands like Tower, Salter or Daewoo (plus the plethora of Amazon weird names) might make some people nervous of a 200+ degree cooking machine.
		
Click to expand...

Entirely this.. the dual zone was perfect for us.. can cook two diff things at diff temps. 

Then because of how well the fryer has worked when it came to replacing the kettle and I saw a ninja one it made me want that one as I thought of how impressive the fryer has been


----------



## Tashyboy (Aug 26, 2022)

What are the Ninja air fryers like for using under a wall unit in the kitchen, do they let off a lot of steam, heat etc. Missis Tlooking at getting one but there’s a discussion about where it would fit.


----------



## pauljames87 (Aug 27, 2022)

Tashyboy said:



			What are the Ninja air fryers like for using under a wall unit in the kitchen, do they let off a lot of steam, heat etc. Missis Tlooking at getting one but there’s a discussion about where it would fit.
		
Click to expand...





That's where ours is tash .. under wall unit for over a year now


----------



## Lord Tyrion (Aug 27, 2022)

Tashyboy said:



			What are the Ninja air fryers like for using under a wall unit in the kitchen, do they let off a lot of steam, heat etc. Missis Tlooking at getting one but there’s a discussion about where it would fit.
		
Click to expand...

I've been reading a lot of reviews on this over the last week . One of the Pro's of the Ninja is the lack of heat given off from the unit apparently. Being under the unit shouldn't be an issue, assuming the reviews are accurate.


----------



## pauljames87 (Aug 27, 2022)

Lord Tyrion said:



			I've been reading a lot of reviews on this over the last week . One of the Pro's of the Ninja is the lack of heat given off from the unit apparently. Being under the unit shouldn't be an issue, assuming the reviews are accurate.
		
Click to expand...

Yeah that aren't too bad. They get warm on top so can't store things on top..you can touch it but wouldn't store things there 

Been so impressed that when we redo the kitchen in few years I might go for a much smaller oven (previous owner put in one of those range ovens that are two massive ovens with 5 hobs on top) with a separate induction hob as use the oven a lot lot less with these .. 

Reheating BBQ food.. that was what won the Mrs over she thought it was a waste of money...reheated on BBQ food for us next day. So much nicer and took only 5 mins


----------



## Dando (Aug 27, 2022)

One could be making an Appearance in my kitchen soon


----------



## Sats (Aug 27, 2022)

Mudball said:



			Mrs talking about buying an air fryer.. never saw one before last weekend. Any experience or recommendations for a family of 4 type

Is it only for making chips or can you do things like chicken, Mars bars etc.
		
Click to expand...

Got a Ninja Duo - brilliant, can cook pretty much anything in the air fryer.


----------



## Beezerk (Aug 27, 2022)

My Ninja arrived yesterday, unpacked it and ready to go, just need to learn how to use it now


----------



## Jimaroid (Aug 27, 2022)

Has anyone measured the energy consumption in like-for-like cooking between air fryer and oven? Using a monitor or similar? 

Not on the wind up - genuine question as it came up in conversation with some pals and we could only find some incorrectly estimated blog posts and suchlike.


----------



## chellie (Aug 27, 2022)

Jimaroid said:



			Has anyone measured the energy consumption in like-for-like cooking between air fryer and oven? Using a monitor or similar?

Not on the wind up - genuine question as it came up in conversation with some pals and we could only find some incorrectly estimated blog posts and suchlike.
		
Click to expand...

No, but you are not having to heat an oven up for 20 minutes and everything takes less time to cook at a lower temperature. All I know is our electricity costs have reduced since having my Foodi.


----------



## Jimaroid (Aug 27, 2022)

chellie said:



			No, but you are not having to heat an oven up for 20 minutes and everything takes less time to cook at a lower temperature. All I know is our electricity costs have reduced since having my Foodi.
		
Click to expand...

I understand that but we’re looking for a measurement because there will be a crossover in time where the oven becomes more efficient. 

To be honest I think I might just have to do some tests and measure it ourselves.


----------



## pauljames87 (Aug 27, 2022)

Jimaroid said:



			I understand that but we’re looking for a measurement because there will be a crossover in time where the oven becomes more efficient. 

To be honest I think I might just have to do some tests and measure it ourselves.
		
Click to expand...

The oven will become more efficient at a certain point yes ,

But I mean other night we cooked chips one side, chicken another and put garlic bread on the top half way through and it cooked it nicer than the oven does but in less time (plus no pre heating)

Ovens are ofc great for bigger things, just depends on the meal.

I mean I wouldn't cook a lasagna in it 

Depends on guest numbers 

If it's just for a family or meals for 2 people their more efficient for sure


----------



## Jimaroid (Aug 27, 2022)

pauljames87 said:



			Depends on guest numbers
		
Click to expand...

Yeah again this is why we wanted some numbers because we were trying to get a like for like measure on what it costs for e.g. 4 jacket potatoes and a tray of roast veg. Nobody seems to actually measure them.

We have an Instapot and they’re really efficient for stews and sauces etc. If the daughter wasn’t so keen on pizza we could probably get by without using the oven at all.


----------



## pauljames87 (Aug 27, 2022)

Jimaroid said:



			Yeah again this is why we wanted some numbers because we were trying to get a like for like measure on what it costs for e.g. 4 jacket potatoes and a tray of roast veg. Nobody seems to actually measure them.

We have an Instapot and they’re really efficient for stews and sauces etc. If the daughter wasn’t so keen on pizza we could probably get by without using the oven at all.
		
Click to expand...

We have insta pot. Have to admit wish we had gone for the ninja one because it has an air fryer aswell as an option on the cook

Pizza is good in the air fryer, just have to cut it up first and cook 

Cooks quickly and very well


----------



## chellie (Aug 27, 2022)

Jimaroid said:



			Yeah again this is why we wanted some numbers because we were trying to get a like for like measure on what it costs for e.g. 4 jacket potatoes and a tray of roast veg. Nobody seems to actually measure them.

We have an Instapot and they’re really efficient for stews and sauces etc. If the daughter wasn’t so keen on pizza we could probably get by without using the oven at all.
		
Click to expand...

Again no need to heat up the oven so I cant see how it can't not be cheaper. I do start jackets off in the microwave but would have done that before anyway. Beauty of the Foodi is that you can stack things in it. Veg in bottom then rack in and spuds on top.


----------



## williamalex1 (Aug 27, 2022)

Any info on the Cosori air fryer, HID just ordered one


----------



## Tashyboy (Aug 27, 2022)

Missis ordered  one earlier this morning. Thanks for the advice and piccies everyone 👍


----------



## Lord Tyrion (Aug 27, 2022)

Jimaroid said:



			Has anyone measured the energy consumption in like-for-like cooking between air fryer and oven? Using a monitor or similar?

Not on the wind up - genuine question as it came up in conversation with some pals and we could only find some incorrectly estimated blog posts and suchlike.
		
Click to expand...

This was talked about on the radio on Thursday. It's way cheaper to use an air fryer, numbers confirmed in this link

https://www.bristolpost.co.uk/news/cost-of-living/cost-running-oven-air-fryer-7507065


----------



## Jimaroid (Aug 27, 2022)

Lord Tyrion said:



			This was talked about on the radio on Thursday. It's way cheaper to use an air fryer, numbers confirmed in this link

https://www.bristolpost.co.uk/news/cost-of-living/cost-running-oven-air-fryer-7507065

Click to expand...

Thanks but again this was not our question of what is like for like energy use of cooking the same item. 

You can’t look at at the maximum rated power of both items and just multiply it by time as the duty cycles are different. 

I think I’ll just shut up and work it out myself. 😀


----------



## Lord Tyrion (Aug 27, 2022)

🤷‍♂️ 😄


----------



## pauljames87 (Aug 27, 2022)

Jimaroid said:



			Thanks but again this was not our question of what is like for like energy use of cooking the same item. 

You can’t look at at the maximum rated power of both items and just multiply it by time as the duty cycles are different. 

I think I’ll just shut up and work it out myself. 😀
		
Click to expand...

Considering the general rule of air fryers is to use the same temp as the oven but reduce the time by 1/3rd .. doesn't take pre heating so that's a lot of time saved 

They use less energy than an oven does , so for less time not exact numbers but it will save a fair bit


----------



## pauljames87 (Aug 27, 2022)

Found this @Jimaroid 

Apparently based on cooking the Same dish in each of these appliances

Not sure what the price per kw .. but let's assume 28p so when price cap rises those figures will be even more in favour


----------



## Jimaroid (Aug 27, 2022)

pauljames87 said:



			Found this @Jimaroid

Click to expand...

Again thanks but this isn’t what I’m looking for. I’m not disputing the relative cost savings, I just want the specific energy consumption of oven compared to air frier for one item. I can’t find anyone that’s done that test. I’m going to stop replying now because it’s just derailing the thread.


----------



## pauljames87 (Aug 27, 2022)

Jimaroid said:



			Again thanks but this isn’t what I’m looking for. I’m not disputing the relative cost savings, I just want the specific energy consumption of oven compared to air frier for one item. I can’t find anyone that’s done that test. I’m going to stop replying now because it’s just derailing the thread.
		
Click to expand...

But isn't cost directly linked to the amount of energy used?

I mean take oven chips 

25 mins in oven at 220 degrees 

They take 18 mins in air fryer at 200 we find 

You save the 5 mins pre heat aswell 

So that's 30 mins of oven Vs 18 mins of air fryer 

"On average air fryers use between 1,400 and 1,700 watts of electricity which converts to between 1.4kwh and 1.7kwh per hour of use. The average cost to fun an air fryer will depend on the energy prices and how long you use your air fryer within a month period."

https://mybudgetrecipes.com/how-much-money-electricity-does-it-cost-to-run-an-air-fryer/

"How Many Watts Does an Electric Stove Use?
Let's end the suspense with some basic cost estimates. Most electric ovens draw between 2,000 and 5,000 watts, with the average electric stove wattage coming in at around 3,000 watts. So how much energy does an electric stove use per hour? Assuming an electricity rate of 12 cents per kilowatt-hour (kWh), a 3000-watt oven will cost you about 36 cents per hour at high heat."

https://www.directenergy.com/learning-center/how-much-energy-does-oven-and-electric-stove-use

So even if you assume the lowest usage oven of 2kw the air fryer at the highest 1.7kw the energy usage will be a fraction because it's almost half the time for that item


----------



## GreiginFife (Aug 27, 2022)

Jimaroid said:



			Again thanks but this isn’t what I’m looking for. I’m not disputing the relative cost savings, I just want the specific energy consumption of oven compared to air frier for one item. I can’t find anyone that’s done that test. I’m going to stop replying now because it’s just derailing the thread.
		
Click to expand...

Not sure if this is what you are looking for either Jim, but I did a little experiment to see using a clamp meter to monitor current draw Oven vs Air Fryer.

Ninja AF300 air fryer using one zone (max rated power consumption 2.4Kw)Vs CDA double oven using main fan oven (Max rated power consumption 4Kw)

Test food was 500g of McCain French fries (weighed out for each application).

Oven set to recommended 220C time to preheat was 7 minutes with a cook time of 20 minutes.

Air fryer was MaxCrisp setting at 240C cook time was 12 minutes.

From switching on to preheat, oven drew a steady 12.1A giving a power consumption of 2.9Kw for 27 minutes.

The air fryer drew a steady 6.4A giving a power consumption of 1.5Kw for 12 minutes.

So the oven was consuming 1.4Kw more for 12 mins and 2.9Kw more for 15 minutes.

The oven fries were also not cooked as well IMO, the air fryer gave much better and more even colour and crispness.

Don’t know if that helps but killed an hour for me 😂😂


----------



## Beezerk (Aug 27, 2022)

GreiginFife said:



			Not sure if this is what you are looking for either Jim, but I did a little experiment to see using a clamp meter to monitor current draw Oven vs Air Fryer.

Ninja AF300 air fryer using one zone (max rated power consumption 2.4Kw)Vs CDA double oven using main fan oven (Max rated power consumption 4Kw)

Test food was 500g of McCain French fries (weighed out for each application).

Oven set to recommended 220C time to preheat was 7 minutes with a cook time of 20 minutes.

Air fryer was MaxCrisp setting at 240C cook time was 12 minutes.

From switching on to preheat, oven drew a steady 12.1A giving a power consumption of 2.9Kw for 27 minutes.

The air fryer drew a steady 6.4A giving a power consumption of 1.5Kw for 12 minutes.

So the oven was consuming 1.4Kw more for 12 mins and 2.9Kw more for 15 minutes.

The oven fries were also not cooked as well IMO, the air fryer gave much better and more even colour and crispness.

Don’t know if that helps but killed an hour for me 😂😂
		
Click to expand...

Now that’s a post 😂😂😂🙌🏻


----------



## GreiginFife (Aug 27, 2022)

Beezerk said:



			Now that’s a post 😂😂😂🙌🏻
		
Click to expand...

Too much time on my hands


----------



## pauljames87 (Aug 27, 2022)

GreiginFife said:



			Not sure if this is what you are looking for either Jim, but I did a little experiment to see using a clamp meter to monitor current draw Oven vs Air Fryer.

Ninja AF300 air fryer using one zone (max rated power consumption 2.4Kw)Vs CDA double oven using main fan oven (Max rated power consumption 4Kw)

Test food was 500g of McCain French fries (weighed out for each application).

Oven set to recommended 220C time to preheat was 7 minutes with a cook time of 20 minutes.

Air fryer was MaxCrisp setting at 240C cook time was 12 minutes.

From switching on to preheat, oven drew a steady 12.1A giving a power consumption of 2.9Kw for 27 minutes.

The air fryer drew a steady 6.4A giving a power consumption of 1.5Kw for 12 minutes.

So the oven was consuming 1.4Kw more for 12 mins and 2.9Kw more for 15 minutes.

The oven fries were also not cooked as well IMO, the air fryer gave much better and more even colour and crispness.

Don’t know if that helps but killed an hour for me 😂😂
		
Click to expand...

Interesting aswell as I thought the max crisp would use more 

So when I use both zones to cook chicken and chips it's still using less than the oven for 27 mins or whatever it is lol brilliant


----------



## GreiginFife (Aug 27, 2022)

pauljames87 said:



			Interesting aswell as I thought the max crisp would use more

So when I use both zones to cook chicken and chips it's still using less than the oven for 27 mins or whatever it is lol brilliant
		
Click to expand...

Just as a comparison, single zone on 220C air-fry was pulling 5.9A so not much less than max crisp, so around 1.4Kw. 

What is odd is that both zones on max crisp seem to pull 10.4A which is seemingly slightly over the max rated 2.4Kw.


----------



## Jimaroid (Aug 27, 2022)

GreiginFife said:



			Not sure if this is what you are looking for either Jim, but I did a little experiment to see using a clamp meter to monitor current draw Oven vs Air Fryer.
		
Click to expand...

Yep it’s pretty close, thanks, you are at least the first person I’ve found who’s actually metered the appliances to compare one thing!

I/we are trying to work out the time it takes for a 1.5kW constant draw of the air frier exceeding the on/off duty cycle of the 2KW oven including its preheat.

I’m just going to have to do the test myself I think.


----------



## GreiginFife (Aug 27, 2022)

Jimaroid said:



			Yep it’s pretty close, thanks, you are at least the first person I’ve found who’s actually metered the appliances to compare one thing!

I/we are trying to work out the time it takes for a 1.5kW constant draw of the air frier exceeding the on/off duty cycle of the 2KW oven including its preheat.

I’m just going to have to do the test myself I think.
		
Click to expand...

Will vary wildly on what the cycle is for any given appliance I suppose.

Experiment killed an hour and I got a big bowl of fries out of it.


----------



## Jimaroid (Aug 27, 2022)

GreiginFife said:



			Will vary wildly on what the cycle is for any given appliance I suppose.

Experiment killed an hour and I got a big bowl of fries out of it.
		
Click to expand...

The best I‘ve got at the moment is eyeballing my smart meter and no fries.


----------



## Fade and Die (Aug 27, 2022)

GreiginFife said:



			Not sure if this is what you are looking for either Jim, but I did a little experiment to see using a clamp meter to monitor current draw Oven vs Air Fryer.

Ninja AF300 air fryer using one zone (max rated power consumption 2.4Kw)Vs CDA double oven using main fan oven (Max rated power consumption 4Kw)

Test food was 500g of McCain French fries (weighed out for each application).

Oven set to recommended 220C time to preheat was 7 minutes with a cook time of 20 minutes.

Air fryer was MaxCrisp setting at 240C cook time was 12 minutes.

From switching on to preheat, oven drew a steady 12.1A giving a power consumption of 2.9Kw for 27 minutes.

The air fryer drew a steady 6.4A giving a power consumption of 1.5Kw for 12 minutes.

So the oven was consuming 1.4Kw more for 12 mins and 2.9Kw more for 15 minutes.

The oven fries were also not cooked as well IMO, the air fryer gave much better and more even colour and crispness.

Don’t know if that helps but killed an hour for me 😂😂
		
Click to expand...

To expand on your excellent research the Oven cost 36.5p to cook the chips and the AF cost 8.4p based on U.K. April 22 tariff.

A hefty saving it seems for a superior product. Might have to look into getting one. If I can find room for it!

(https://www.sust-it.net/energy-calculator.php)

Ps did you eat the full Kilo of chips yourself? 😁


----------



## GreiginFife (Aug 27, 2022)

Fade and Die said:



			To expand on your excellent research the Oven cost 36.5p to cook the chips and the AF cost 8.4p based on U.K. April 22 tariff.

A hefty saving it seems for a superior product. Might have to look into getting one. If I can find room for it!

(https://www.sust-it.net/energy-calculator.php)

*Ps did you eat the full Kilo of chips yourself?* 😁
		
Click to expand...

Yes. Yes, I did


----------



## chellie (Aug 27, 2022)

Jimaroid said:



			Yep it’s pretty close, thanks, you are at least the first person I’ve found who’s actually metered the appliances to compare one thing!

I/we are trying to work out the time it takes for a 1.5kW constant draw of the air frier exceeding the on/off duty cycle of the 2KW oven including its preheat.

I’m just going to have to do the test myself I think.
		
Click to expand...

Why?


----------



## Lord Tyrion (Aug 27, 2022)

chellie said:



			Why?
		
Click to expand...

He has gone Sheldon Cooper on us 🤣


----------



## Jimaroid (Aug 27, 2022)

chellie said:



			Why?
		
Click to expand...

“Because it’s there.” 

Or just coffee chat amongst nerds that are unable to leave ideas unexplained.


----------



## Tashyboy (Aug 28, 2022)

Missis Ts Ninja has come 😁👍


----------



## Lord Tyrion (Aug 28, 2022)

We went into Curry's today to have a look at sizes, capacities etc. I'm even more confused now. It's as bad as looking at new TV's 

We've been using my FiL cheapo model. I can't say we are blown away by how it cooks but the saving in running costs is definitely catching the eye. Of course, his cheapo may be a bit rubbish so maybe we aren't getting a clear picture 🤷‍♂️. It isn't bad, just not life changing. We may have been expecting too much.


----------



## pauljames87 (Aug 28, 2022)

Lord Tyrion said:



			We went into Curry's today to have a look at sizes, capacities etc. I'm even more confused now. It's as bad as looking at new TV's 

We've been using my FiL cheapo model. I can't say we are blown away by how it cooks but the saving in running costs is definitely catching the eye. Of course, his cheapo may be a bit rubbish so maybe we aren't getting a clear picture 🤷‍♂️. It isn't bad, just not life changing. We may have been expecting too much.
		
Click to expand...

It's been a revelation for quick meals for the kids that's for sure , fries in under 10 mins, microwave some peas and then add some cheese for a quick meal


----------



## Lord Tyrion (Aug 28, 2022)

pauljames87 said:



			It's been a revelation for quick meals for the kids that's for sure , fries in under 10 mins, microwave some peas and then add some cheese for a quick meal
		
Click to expand...

No carrot sticks and cucumber spirals 🤭


----------



## chellie (Aug 29, 2022)

Lord Tyrion said:



			We went into Curry's today to have a look at sizes, capacities etc. I'm even more confused now. It's as bad as looking at new TV's 

We've been using my FiL cheapo model. I can't say we are blown away by how it cooks but the saving in running costs is definitely catching the eye. Of course, his cheapo may be a bit rubbish so maybe we aren't getting a clear picture 🤷‍♂️. It isn't bad, just not life changing. We may have been expecting too much.
		
Click to expand...

We have the Foodi multi cooker and also the single air fryer. I use the air fryer as an add on. How many of you are there?


----------



## Lord Tyrion (Aug 29, 2022)

chellie said:



			We have the Foodi multi cooker and also the single air fryer. I use the air fryer as an add on. How many of you are there?
		
Click to expand...

2 permanently, another 2 at other times (kids at University type of thing, in laws at a weekend for Sunday dinner)


----------



## Tashyboy (Aug 29, 2022)

Just had our first meal with the Air fryer. Fajitas and roasties. Oh bless ya. 25 mins  from start to finish. Thankyou very much.


----------



## chellie (Aug 29, 2022)

Lord Tyrion said:



			2 permanently, another 2 at other times (kids at University type of thing, in laws at a weekend for Sunday dinner)
		
Click to expand...

I'd personally go for the Foodi multicooker as it does so much more than the airfryer. I have the mini one as there are only usually two of us but it's fine when there are three of us. Got the single airfryer as an add on as it was on offer lol


----------



## BiMGuy (Aug 29, 2022)

Has anyone done a ROI calculation to work out how long it takes to actually start saving money?


----------



## Tashyboy (Aug 29, 2022)

Well am back from me meeting so waffle time. Missis T did the fajitas and roasties. As I said gorgeous. 9/10. Would of been 10/10 but son started sniffing around and had some of my fajitas. We went for the 400 twin fryer. Partly because it’s bigger but if we make to much it will save for tomorrow and well reheat in the fryer. If an air fryer is saying you make, make extra/ batch cook for another day. First thing Missis T did was cook some Indian samosas and bhajis. She did them on two different settings to see which the best of the two. Trial and error. Except both were nice with the crispier ones the better of the two. It seems strange that The 25 mins. Ok time was exactly that 25 mins. The beauty of the twin modes is the simplicity of syncing the times so they both are done at the same time. It seems an odd thing to say but like when you put one dish in the oven, put a timer on for 8 mins differance, then finish off when the oven goes Ping to say it’s done, have a look and decide it needs another X number of mins or one’s done well and the other not so. 
Yup Tash is converted.


----------



## Tashyboy (Aug 29, 2022)

BiMGuy said:



			Has anyone done a ROI calculation to work out how long it takes to actually start saving money?
		
Click to expand...

This actually is a Valid point, but I honestly don’t think there is a straightforward answer. How long before solar panels pay for themselves, electric car, Air fryer. Everyone’s usage is different.


----------



## chellie (Aug 29, 2022)

Watch The Salted Pepper on You Tube to see what you can cook with a Ninja.


----------



## Beezerk (Aug 29, 2022)

chellie said:



			I'd personally go for the Foodi multicooker as it does so much more than the airfryer. I have the mini one as there are only usually two of us but it's fine when there are three of us. Got the single airfryer as an add on as it was on offer lol
		
Click to expand...

That would be my recommendation as well, I did a bit of research and the Foodi type multi cookers tick a lot more boxes than an air fryer. Still haven’t used mine yet though, it scares me a little 😳 😂


----------



## chellie (Aug 29, 2022)

Beezerk said:



			That would be my recommendation as well, I did a bit of research and the Foodi type multi cookers tick a lot more boxes than an air fryer. Still haven’t used mine yet though, it scares me a little 😳 😂
		
Click to expand...

Try the pressure cooker test😂


----------



## pauljames87 (Aug 31, 2022)

Busy few days before kids go back to school .. week eldest and the wife back to work lol

No time for fancy cooking so the air fryer been a god send 

Twins in bed, throw in some oven chips one side, some beef kebab things the other .. cut up flat bread (quarter each) thrown in with mins to go 

Bit or halloumi on side 

Same again tomorrow after a long day at the beach.. well with steak instead (steak cooks amazing in it btw)


----------



## pauljames87 (Sep 2, 2022)

Just ordered 2 X racks for the air fryer so can fit even more in and cook 

Good for bacon 😋

Mrs took a while to get used to fact before she ate chips first as the oven ones got cold quickly but air fried stay hot for ages


----------



## Mudball (Sep 2, 2022)

pauljames87 said:



			Just ordered 2 X racks for the air fryer so can fit even more in and cook

Good for bacon 😋

Mrs took a while to get used to fact before she ate chips first as the oven ones got cold quickly but air fried stay hot for ages
		
Click to expand...

What is that x rack.. got a link handy?


----------



## pauljames87 (Sep 3, 2022)

Mudball said:



			What is that x rack.. got a link handy?
		
Click to expand...

https://ninjakitchen.co.uk/product/...pt+#<<Transactional\ishOrdNumber+Default=''>>


----------



## Oddsocks (Sep 3, 2022)

The misses got a mini skewers rack for our multi ninja, great for kebabs and roasted veg.


----------



## AmandaJR (Sep 3, 2022)

Just read through this thread and a bit confused about all the options. Family of two and thinking the Ninja AF300 would be the best option...what can't it do though? Can it do wet things like stir frys, stews and casseroles (can't figure that out from reviews etc)...


----------



## pauljames87 (Sep 3, 2022)

AmandaJR said:



			Just read through this thread and a bit confused about all the options. Family of two and thinking the Ninja AF300 would be the best option...what can't it do though? Can it do wet things like stir frys, stews and casseroles (can't figure that out from reviews etc)...
		
Click to expand...

you can bake a cake in one! lol using correct setting

anyways 

https://ninjakitchen.co.uk/product/...Il1ChuNImkMCR9dzz9xoCGCIQAvD_BwE&gclsrc=aw.ds

id say this one

it has the pressure cooker and air fryer all in one 

the dual one is brilliant but cant do the stews etc like this one could, I have the dual and a separate instapot


----------



## AmandaJR (Sep 3, 2022)

pauljames87 said:



			you can bake a cake in one! lol using correct setting

anyways

https://ninjakitchen.co.uk/product/...Il1ChuNImkMCR9dzz9xoCGCIQAvD_BwE&gclsrc=aw.ds

id say this one

it has the pressure cooker and air fryer all in one

the dual one is brilliant but cant do the stews etc like this one could, I have the dual and a separate instapot
		
Click to expand...

Thanks. So, maybe a silly question...later hubby will have cheesy chips (frozen oven chips, cheese added last couple of minutes) and I'll have fish and veg (frozen breadcrumbed fish). Usually I'd use a large oven tray and add the fish to it 10 minutes after the chips. Would/could this fit in the gadget? I was thinking 100% yes with the dual function one but not sure about this...


----------



## pauljames87 (Sep 3, 2022)

AmandaJR said:



			Thanks. So, maybe a silly question...later hubby will have cheesy chips (frozen oven chips, cheese added last couple of minutes) and I'll have fish and veg (frozen breadcrumbed fish). Usually I'd use a large oven tray and add the fish to it 10 minutes after the chips. Would/could this fit in the gadget? I was thinking 100% yes with the dual function one but not sure about this...
		
Click to expand...

If you get a rack for it then it should work fine just add the fish 

However the dual is brilliant and will do what you need 

Just if you want the pressure option aswell 

We have both just because I went for pressure cooker for something first then decided to get an air fryer


----------



## chellie (Sep 3, 2022)

AmandaJR said:



			Just read through this thread and a bit confused about all the options. Family of two and thinking the Ninja AF300 would be the best option...what can't it do though? Can it do wet things like stir frys, stews and casseroles (can't figure that out from reviews etc)...
		
Click to expand...


I'd go for the Mini 6 in 1 https://ninjakitchen.co.uk/product/ninja-foodi-mini-6-in-1-multi-cooker-4-7l-op100uk-zidOP100UK I use it for two and three of us plus it's cheaper.


----------



## AmandaJR (Sep 3, 2022)

Found a facebook page where someone used the dual with meat on one side, veg in the other, combined and added sauce...hey presto stir fry or casserole-esque?!


----------



## chellie (Sep 3, 2022)

AmandaJR said:



			Thanks. So, maybe a silly question...later hubby will have cheesy chips (frozen oven chips, cheese added last couple of minutes) and I'll have fish and veg (frozen breadcrumbed fish). Usually I'd use a large oven tray and add the fish to it 10 minutes after the chips. Would/could this fit in the gadget? I was thinking 100% yes with the dual function one but not sure about this...
		
Click to expand...

My Foodi has a rack. I would set mine to bake. Chips in bottom bung rack in and then fish on the rack. Everything takes less time and at a lower temperature. Watch The Salted Pepper on you tube. She explains everything well and shows what you can do.


----------



## Tashyboy (Sep 3, 2022)

https://www.amazon.co.uk/Ninja-Food...ja+foodi&qid=1662238593&s=digital-text&sr=1-1
for anyone with a kindle


----------



## Tashyboy (Sep 3, 2022)

https://www.amazon.co.uk/XXL-Air-Fr...ja+foodi&qid=1662238593&s=digital-text&sr=1-2

ditto


----------



## AmandaJR (Sep 4, 2022)

chellie said:



			I'd go for the Mini 6 in 1 https://ninjakitchen.co.uk/product/ninja-foodi-mini-6-in-1-multi-cooker-4-7l-op100uk-zidOP100UK I use it for two and three of us plus it's cheaper.
		
Click to expand...

Just looking and the next size up is just £27 more (see link below which I think is the same item but more room and more functions?). Are there times you wish you had a bit more room in yours?

https://www.argos.co.uk/product/7863006?clickSR=slp:term:ninja foodi:21:41:1


----------



## Lord Tyrion (Sep 4, 2022)

chellie said:



			My Foodi has a rack. I would set mine to bake. Chips in bottom bung rack in and then fish on the rack. Everything takes less time and at a lower temperature. Watch The Salted Pepper on you tube. She explains everything well and shows what you can do.
		
Click to expand...




AmandaJR said:



			Just looking and the next size up is just £27 more (see link below which I think is the same item but more room and more functions?). Are there times you wish you had a bit more room in yours?

https://www.argos.co.uk/product/7863006?clickSR=slp:term:ninja foodi:21:41:1

Click to expand...

No pressure but there is more than one sale at stake here. My head is hurting from comparing all of these. I need @chellie to just tell us both to buy a particular model 😄


----------



## AmandaJR (Sep 4, 2022)

Lord Tyrion said:



			No pressure but there is more than one sale at stake here. My head is hurting from comparing all of these. I need @chellie to just tell us both to buy a particular model 😄
		
Click to expand...

Ha ha ha. Me too!


----------



## chellie (Sep 4, 2022)

Lord Tyrion said:



			No pressure but there is more than one sale at stake here. My head is hurting from comparing all of these. I need @chellie to just tell us both to buy a particular model 😄
		
Click to expand...

I couldn't decide for ages and my head hurt deciding. Think the bigger one has yoghurt, steam and dehydrate. In the end I knew I wouldn't use those. Also remembered the mini was a lot cheaper than the bigger one when I bought it!


----------



## AmandaJR (Sep 4, 2022)

Interesting as have been looking at dehydrate function due to the absolute glut of tomatoes at the allotment!


----------



## chellie (Sep 4, 2022)

AmandaJR said:



			Interesting as have been looking at dehydrate function due to the absolute glut of tomatoes at the allotment!
		
Click to expand...

Ah, would make sense to get that one then  Does look a good function from results I've seen. That Argos price is good as well!


----------



## Val (Sep 4, 2022)

We've just bought the mini 6 in 1 today, arrives in a few days on the back of chellies recommendation


----------



## AmandaJR (Sep 4, 2022)

Bit the bullet and went for the 9 in 1. Think the dehydrate function will get some use when things all ripen together at the allotment! I'm a reluctant cook so hoping it encourages me a bit more plus the one pot to wash is very tempting!


----------



## Beezerk (Sep 4, 2022)

I ordered the cook and crisp kit for mine last week so I can cook multiple things on the air fryer setting, can’t wait to try it out.
Only really done chicken breasts so far on the steam fry setting, dead easy and soooo moist 🤤


----------



## Fade and Die (Sep 4, 2022)

AmandaJR said:



			Interesting as have been looking at dehydrate function due to the absolute glut of tomatoes at the allotment!
		
Click to expand...


We just make our own sun dried tomatoes in the oven with the glut…Slow roast the toms for about 3 hours, I do a few trays, some with herbs some plain that I add garlic or a fresh chilli to when I put them in the kilner jar covered in olive oil. 😋


----------



## Beezerk (Sep 6, 2022)

Did pulled pork in the Ninja last night, so quick and easy, maybe 1 1/2 hours max from prep to finish.


----------



## AmandaJR (Sep 6, 2022)

Ninja on its way today and I've been shopping - can't wait to get started (from someone who really doesn't like cooking)!!


----------



## chellie (Sep 6, 2022)

AmandaJR said:



			Ninja on its way today and I've been shopping - can't wait to get started (from someone who really doesn't like cooking)!!
		
Click to expand...

What are you going to cook first?


----------



## bobmac (Sep 6, 2022)

chellie said:



			What are you going to cook first?
		
Click to expand...

Something frozen from Aunt Bessie


----------



## chellie (Sep 6, 2022)

bobmac said:



			Something frozen from Aunt Bessie  

Click to expand...


Oooh, cheeky!


----------



## AmandaJR (Sep 6, 2022)

chellie said:



			What are you going to cook first?
		
Click to expand...

Spag bol! In one pot...sounds a doddle right?!


----------



## AmandaJR (Sep 6, 2022)

Bob knows me too well BUT not this time  

Not that I'm against Aunt Bessie cracking on and the Ninja helping her out!


----------



## Beezerk (Sep 6, 2022)

AmandaJR said:



			Spag bol! In one pot...sounds a doddle right?!
		
Click to expand...

Recipe when it’s done 👌


----------



## chellie (Sep 6, 2022)

AmandaJR said:



			Spag bol! In one pot...sounds a doddle right?!
		
Click to expand...

I've done that using The Salted Pepper recipe. Was yummy and soooo easy. The pressure cooker bit still scares me slightly though lol


----------



## AmandaJR (Sep 6, 2022)

Well that was pretty good. Took longer than it should as was following two recipes (mainly salted pepper - thanks @chellie) and also the instruction book. The pressure thing is scary for sure - jumped a mile when I released it!!

Just got to reorganise the kitchen to find a place for it - I hate any electricals on the worktop apart from the kettle!


----------



## chellie (Sep 6, 2022)

AmandaJR said:



			Well that was pretty good. Took longer than it should as was following two recipes (mainly salted pepper - thanks @chellie) and also the instruction book. The pressure thing is scary for sure - jumped a mile when I released it!!

Just got to reorganise the kitchen to find a place for it - I hate any electricals on the worktop apart from the kettle!
		
Click to expand...

Glad it was good. I use a spoon handle to prod at the release valve !


----------



## Tashyboy (Sep 6, 2022)

Got to say ours has had some usage this week. The roast chicken was just gorgeous and succulent. Very impressed at the moment.


----------



## Old Colner (Sep 7, 2022)

Tashyboy said:



			Got to say ours has had some usage this week. The roast chicken was just gorgeous and succulent. Very impressed at the moment.
		
Click to expand...

I must say the roast chicken is our favourite at the moment, the biggest plus point of the Ninja we have found so far, we will keep trying new things, garlic mushrooms last night were really tasty.


----------



## AmandaJR (Sep 7, 2022)

Just spent 10 minutes watching The Salted Pepper test the best method for Jacket Spud which we have tonight  45 mins Air Crisp it is - I assume a UK one would be in C not F?!


----------



## Beezerk (Sep 7, 2022)

Did loaded chips last night with the remainder of the pulled pork and a chilli sauce I knocked up, awesome 🤤 
Granted I finished off them off in the oven to melt the cheese but the rest was done in the ninja.
May have to try a roast chicken at some point this week, just for experimentation purposes obviously 😂


----------



## chellie (Sep 7, 2022)

A toastie is easy to do. Mayonnaise on outside of bread, fillings in and voila a few minutes later on aircrisp and it's ready to eat. It's obviously not sealed around the edges like in a toastie machine but still good and quick


----------



## AmandaJR (Sep 7, 2022)

I prefer toasties unsealed as you just get rock hard bread at the edges. I do them in a frying pan but excited to try the Ninja


----------



## pauljames87 (Sep 9, 2022)

The air fryer racks arrived today 

Tried them out with the kids tea 

Meant I just used one side of the air fryer not both thus saving even more energy


----------



## Lord Tyrion (Sep 9, 2022)

When cooking, do people just put the food in the supplied basket or do you line it with foil, baking paper etc to reduce the difficulty of washing ?


----------



## Mudball (Sep 9, 2022)

First failure w the Ninja.. tried to fry some onions for a Biryani.. unfortunately could not, they burnt.  Could not decide between Max Crispy, air fry or Roast as well as temperature


----------



## pauljames87 (Sep 9, 2022)

Lord Tyrion said:



			When cooking, do people just put the food in the supplied basket or do you line it with foil, baking paper etc to reduce the difficulty of washing ?
		
Click to expand...

Mine I just throw the food in. I don't use oil. If I've cooked meat I'll give it quick wash under the tap to get rid of most mess and solve it in the dishwasher


----------



## pauljames87 (Sep 9, 2022)

Mudball said:



			First failure w the Ninja.. tried to fry some onions for a Biryani.. unfortunately could not, they burnt.  Could not decide between Max Crispy, air fry or Roast as well as temperature
		
Click to expand...

Vegetables aren't the one in air fryers 

I find a good old pan and tiny bit of ghee


----------



## Beezerk (Sep 9, 2022)

Mudball said:



			First failure w the Ninja.. tried to fry some onions for a Biryani.. unfortunately could not, they burnt.  Could not decide between Max Crispy, air fry or Roast as well as temperature
		
Click to expand...

I air fried some onions for a chilli last week, they came out perfectly. You just need to be attentive and not let them go too long.


----------



## Mudball (Sep 10, 2022)

Beezerk said:



			I air fried some onions for a chilli last week, they came out perfectly. You just need to be attentive and not let them go too long.
		
Click to expand...

What setting did u go for??


----------



## Beezerk (Sep 10, 2022)

Mudball said:



			What setting did u go for??
		
Click to expand...

Just the bog standard air fry setting, default is 200 I think. I did put a smidge of olive oil on the onions first, set the timer to 5 minutes and put them in, checked, stirred then did another 5 minutes. I don’t recall the exact time it took but it wasn’t long. I also added some chorizo and garlic part way through and they were perfect as well 👌


----------



## chellie (Sep 13, 2022)

Thumbs up for doing pizza in one. Only difficulty was cutting it up when frozen lol


----------



## Oneil88 (Sep 14, 2022)

chellie said:



			I'd go for the Mini 6 in 1 https://ninjakitchen.co.uk/product/ninja-foodi-mini-6-in-1-multi-cooker-4-7l-op100uk-zidOP100UK I use it for two and three of us plus it's cheaper.
		
Click to expand...

Seconding this, Mini is great!


----------



## AmandaJR (Sep 14, 2022)

chellie said:



			Thumbs up for doing pizza in one. Only difficulty was cutting it up when frozen lol
		
Click to expand...

I've bought fresh, scored it into quarters and then frozen. Worked a treat as just break it into quarters before cooking.


----------



## chellie (Sep 14, 2022)

AmandaJR said:



			I've bought fresh, scored it into quarters and then frozen. Worked a treat as just break it into quarters before cooking.
		
Click to expand...

Will have to remember that when I buy a fresh one.


----------



## Tashyboy (Sep 30, 2022)

https://www.dailymail.co.uk/femail/...wave-week-use-energy-efficient-air-fryer.html

👍👍


----------



## AmandaJR (Sep 30, 2022)

I'm still impressed. Made bacon baps last night and it was so easy and the bacon was perfect with lovely crisp fat and not greasy at all. The cleaning can be a minor faff and haven't perfected a pizza yet but trying something different this weekend - cheap individual ones with added scrummy toppings.


----------



## pauljames87 (Sep 30, 2022)

AmandaJR said:



			I'm still impressed. Made bacon baps last night and it was so easy and the bacon was perfect with lovely crisp fat and not greasy at all. The cleaning can be a minor faff and haven't perfected a pizza yet but trying something different this weekend - cheap individual ones with added scrummy toppings.
		
Click to expand...

Mrs is very much into bacon bagels ATM 

10 mins extra crisp ...really just makes the bacon super crisp....


----------



## chrisd (Sep 30, 2022)

Just done cheese on toast - only had it just over a week but used it most days and love it!


----------



## AmandaJR (Sep 30, 2022)

chrisd said:



			Just done cheese on toast - only had it just over a week but used it most days and love it!
		
Click to expand...

I had a toasted cheese sandwich - delicious. Did you have the open sandwich version?!


----------



## chrisd (Sep 30, 2022)

AmandaJR said:



			I had a toasted cheese sandwich - delicious. Did you have the open sandwich version?!
		
Click to expand...

Just a single piece of toasted bread each, and melted the cheese as required. To be fair the roast chicken earlier in the week was lovely


----------



## Beezerk (Sep 30, 2022)

Got a beef stew planned for tomorrow, maybe some dumplings thrown in for good measure as well lol.
I’m thinking sauté the onions and beef then pressure cook with all the veg and stock.
Anyone done this before, any tips?


----------



## chellie (Oct 1, 2022)

Beezerk said:



			Got a beef stew planned for tomorrow, maybe some dumplings thrown in for good measure as well lol.
I’m thinking sauté the onions and beef then pressure cook with all the veg and stock.
Anyone done this before, any tips?
		
Click to expand...

No help as I still use my old slow cooker. In fact just bunged one in now. It's only so I can stick it on and leave it alone until tonight.


----------



## need_my_wedge (Oct 1, 2022)

Makes Christmas Day very easy. Turkey crown in an hour - 15 mins pressure cook to keep moist and then air fry to crisp up


----------



## chellie (Oct 3, 2022)

Beezerk said:



			Got a beef stew planned for tomorrow, maybe some dumplings thrown in for good measure as well lol.
I’m thinking sauté the onions and beef then pressure cook with all the veg and stock.
Anyone done this before, any tips?
		
Click to expand...

How did it go?


----------



## Beezerk (Oct 4, 2022)

chellie said:



			How did it go?
		
Click to expand...

Very well 
Browned the meat, onions and celery then threw in all the other ingredients (garlic, carrots, potatoes, beef stock etc) and pressure cooked for 30 minutes with a natural release for 25 minutes. I'd bought some Aunt Bessies dumplings on a whim so threw them in and baked for 15 minutes. It was delicous, next time I'd maybe try and make it a touch thicker but I was really happy with how it tasted and how quick and easy the whole process was. Still got some left


----------



## chellie (Oct 4, 2022)

Beezerk said:



			Very well 
Browned the meat, onions and celery then threw in all the other ingredients (garlic, carrots, potatoes, beef stock etc) and pressure cooked for 30 minutes with a natural release for 25 minutes. I'd bought some Aunt Bessies dumplings on a whim so threw them in and baked for 15 minutes. It was delicous, next time I'd maybe try and make it a touch thicker but I was really happy with how it tasted and how quick and easy the whole process was. Still got some left 

Click to expand...


Ooh, might try it that way next time. We had ours with some Yorkshires and I've got the rest of it in the freezer. I love winter comfort food.


----------



## OnTour (Nov 16, 2022)

quick search as I've resisted one since they came on the radar, but toying shelling out after all. consumer pressure   how big do you need to go ?


----------



## Dando (Nov 16, 2022)

took the plunge and bought one on monday after Aldi had "sold out" in store by 9.15 on sunday despite the stores not being open!

used it yesterday for chicken and chips and this morning for pecan plaits.

so far so good


----------



## Beezerk (Nov 16, 2022)

Use mine most nights now, got chips off to a tee (steam fry) and roasties.
Made a Chinese chicken curry on Monday night, sooooo tasty 😋


----------



## Lord Tyrion (Nov 16, 2022)

OnTour said:



			quick search as I've resisted one since they came on the radar, but toying shelling out after all. consumer pressure   how big do you need to go ?
		
Click to expand...

As big as you can go . You can always have spare space in a big one but if it is too small...........

We ended up with an Asda one, 6.2 litre capacity. We are mainly a 2 person house,  4 at times when our kids are back. That is good for us.

We looked at smaller ones, ones with compartments, but we decided that size did matter and I am pleased we went for this one.


----------



## OnTour (Nov 16, 2022)

Size matters  

best get scanning then I really don't like following the crowd but seems I'm missing the boat on this occasion 




Lord Tyrion said:



			As big as you can go . You can always have spare space in a big one but if it is too small...........

We ended up with an Asda one, 6.2 litre capacity. We are mainly a 2 person house,  4 at times when our kids are back. That is good for us.

We looked at smaller ones, ones with compartments, but we decided that size did matter and I am pleased we went for this one.
		
Click to expand...


----------



## AmandaJR (Nov 16, 2022)

OnTour said:



			Size matters 

best get scanning then I really don't like following the crowd but seems I'm missing the boat on this occasion 

Click to expand...

I'm the same about gadgets but this one is the real deal. It's a pain to store as it's big and heavy BUT we never use the oven anymore and pretty much everything comes out of the Ninja (other brands available) better than the oven. So much quicker too. Yesterday fancied a quiche for lunch (shop bought!) and into the Ninja for 10 minutes and we perfect. Oven would have take about 3 times as long (to pre-heat and cook) so I probably wouldn't have bothered as was hungry!


----------



## Lord Tyrion (Nov 16, 2022)

OnTour said:



			Size matters 

best get scanning then I really don't like following the crowd but seems I'm missing the boat on this occasion 

Click to expand...

We spent ages in the likes of John Lewis, Currys etc just opening them up, staring at compartments. It was crackers . Ultimately we decided we didn't need it to do 10 different things, we just needed it to do the basic as a mini oven. Once you make that decision it all becomes much easier.

We don't find that the earth spins differently now, cooking is not revolutionised and food becomes better. It just cooks quicker, uses less power. That's enough for me.

As with others, we rarely use our oven now


----------



## Beezerk (Nov 16, 2022)

AmandaJR said:



			I'm the same about gadgets but this one is the real deal. It's a pain to store as it's big and heavy
		
Click to expand...

I keep mine out on the worktop, I did the feet hack I found on a Facebook group and it just slides around now 👌


----------



## Lord Tyrion (Nov 16, 2022)

Beezerk said:



			I keep mine out on the worktop, I did the feet hack I found on a Facebook group and it just slides around now 👌
		
Click to expand...

Ours is also permanently out. It's sat between the toaster and the microwave .


----------



## AmandaJR (Nov 16, 2022)

I hate gadgets on the worktop - apart from the kettle


----------



## Beezerk (Nov 16, 2022)

AmandaJR said:



			I hate gadgets on the worktop - apart from the kettle 

Click to expand...

It’s not a gadget, it’s a very very important kitchen appliance 🤣


----------



## AmandaJR (Nov 16, 2022)

Beezerk said:



			It’s not a gadget, it’s a very very important kitchen appliance 🤣
		
Click to expand...

You are correct. One of my quirks I wish I could change! Microwave is built in, toaster is on a tray in a cupboard...bread bin is out though!


----------



## Tashyboy (Nov 16, 2022)

AmandaJR said:



			I hate gadgets on the worktop - apart from the kettle 

Click to expand...

Went to the ma in laws yesterday and she was on about having one. A quick look in the kitchen, there’s no where for it to go. She has a small kitchen and no room for it to go anywhere.
We went for a ninja twin pot job and it works a treat, got to agree with on tour though. There’s a fine line between following the crowd and getting what will fill an important role.
one other thing. Missis T had a guy round last year who did a fantastic Job on cleaning the oven. He called last week whilst I was in the 19th hole and said “ it’s a year since it was done”. I mentioned it still looks like new and has hardly been used. He said “ have you bought an air fryer”. I mentioned we have and he said that “Business has gone quiet because people have bought them”😳


----------



## Pants (Nov 16, 2022)

Just wondering. When oven gave up the ghost, we bought and used an halogen "oven".  Fantastic bit of kit and we kept using it (obviously) during kitchen refurb. What are the pros/cons of air frier v halogen?

TIA


----------



## Pants (Nov 17, 2022)

Anyone??

Or do I take it that there is no extra benefit either way - just a goodly cost difference and latest "must have"??


----------



## Bunkermagnet (Nov 17, 2022)

Pants said:



			Anyone??

Or do I take it that there is no extra benefit either way - just a goodly cost difference and latest "must have"?? 

Click to expand...

If you're happy with what you have, then stick with it. In time , the air fryer fad will fade away when the dust settles


----------



## pauljames87 (Nov 17, 2022)

Bunkermagnet said:



			If you're happy with what you have, then stick with it. In time , the air fryer fad will fade away when the dust settles

Click to expand...

I really doubt it's going to fade away. We have used the oven about 3 times in the past 3 months because of it 
If anything we are finding more and more reasons to use the air fryer than other things 

When the kitchen gets done I am considering a smaller oven and just using the air fryer more. The energy saving is just ridiculous and the cook quality is miles better


----------



## Dando (Nov 17, 2022)

We bought some frozen pecan plaits from Tesco. 

20 mins in the oven plus warning up time.

6 mins in the air fryer and no warning up


----------



## AmandaJR (Nov 17, 2022)

Dando said:



			We bought some frozen pecan plaits from Tesco.

20 mins in the oven plus warning up time.

6 mins in the air fryer and no warning up
		
Click to expand...

That's where the main win is for me. I'm not much of a cook as not much of a foodie but to be able to heat something so quickly and so crispy in 10 mins or so means I eat better (less picking/grazing)!


----------



## Bunkermagnet (Nov 17, 2022)

The ironic thing is, a microwave will cook just as quick if not quicker, and if you have one with a grill element, will also brown and crisp the food. Plus it will be cheaper to run than the air fryer.


----------



## pauljames87 (Nov 17, 2022)

Bunkermagnet said:



			The ironic thing is, a microwave will cook just as quick if not quicker, and if you have one with a grill element, will also brown and crisp the food. Plus it will be cheaper to run than the air fryer.
		
Click to expand...

But it also dries out the food.

Have you tried chips in a microwave?

Microwaves have their place , between them and an air fryer you can do most things


----------



## Bunkermagnet (Nov 17, 2022)

pauljames87 said:



			But it also dries out the food.

Have you tried chips in a microwave?

Microwaves have their place , between them and an air fryer you can do most things
		
Click to expand...

No, I don't eat chips much so always done in the combi microwave on fan oven or in the main mutlifunction oven on fan cooking. The fan element for which is rated at 2kW, and is thermostatically controlled. The air fryers I have looked at briefly are 2.4-2.8kW so aren't that much cheaper to run over time.


----------



## pauljames87 (Nov 17, 2022)

Bunkermagnet said:



			No, I don't eat chips much so always done in the combi microwave on fan oven or in the main mutlifunction oven on fan cooking. The fan element for which is rated at 2kW, and is thermostatically controlled. The air fryers I have looked at briefly are 2.4-2.8kW so aren't that much cheaper to run over time.
		
Click to expand...

Rated energy as you know is only what they can pull. They hardly ever actually pull that . Most of time it's pulling 0.5kwh


----------



## Bunkermagnet (Nov 17, 2022)

pauljames87 said:



			Rated energy as you know is only what they can pull. They hardly ever actually pull that . Most of time it's pulling 0.5kwh
		
Click to expand...

I would wager that most of the rating is the element, how else can it cook so fast?


----------



## pauljames87 (Nov 17, 2022)

Bunkermagnet said:



			I would wager that most of the rating is the element, how else can it cook so fast?
		
Click to expand...

once its up to temp it is such a small space and it just moves the air about and holds a constant temp.

I actively monitor the energy in my house and when it starts it pulls about 1.5kwh and then drops off after about 2 mins and holds at around 0.5kwh 

so for a 20 min cook its very low energy


----------



## chellie (Nov 17, 2022)

Pants said:



			Anyone??

Or do I take it that there is no extra benefit either way - just a goodly cost difference and latest "must have"?? 

Click to expand...

I've had mine for two years.


----------



## Beezerk (Nov 17, 2022)

Just blackening some garlic, tomatoes and an onion in mine for a salsa, I’ll do the chips in it later 👌


----------



## pauljames87 (Nov 17, 2022)

Beezerk said:



			Just blackening some garlic, tomatoes and an onion in mine for a salsa, I’ll do the chips in it later 👌
		
Click to expand...

Cooked some garlic naan in mine to go with dinner ..

I mean 3 mins in the air fryer .. beats pre heating the oven ... Cooking for 4 mins .. would use a lot more energy getting oven heated


----------



## Beezerk (Nov 17, 2022)

pauljames87 said:



			Cooked some garlic naan in mine to go with dinner ..

I mean 3 mins in the air fryer .. beats pre heating the oven ... Cooking for 4 mins .. would use a lot more energy getting oven heated
		
Click to expand...

Blimey never though of that, cracking idea.
I’ve started to do a lot of batch cooking early in the week, did Chinese chicken curry on Monday, not only was it superb it lasted us 3 nights 😋


----------



## ExRabbit (Nov 17, 2022)

Lord Tyrion said:



			As big as you can go . You can always have spare space in a big one but if it is too small...........

We ended up with an* Asda one, 6.2 litre capacity.* We are mainly a 2 person house,  4 at times when our kids are back. That is good for us.

We looked at smaller ones, ones with compartments, but we decided that size did matter and I am pleased we went for this one.
		
Click to expand...

I decided to buy one of these when the energy crisis news was coming out - got it at 25% off too, so only paid £45 to see if they were any good. The other half was a bit sceptical at the time, but she is a convert now.

A week later they were out of stock, and still are when I just checked.

We probably use it at least 3/4 times a week now - about to do steak and fries.

It's the most useful kitchen appliance we've ever bought.


----------



## pauljames87 (Nov 17, 2022)

Beezerk said:



			Blimey never though of that, cracking idea.
I’ve started to do a lot of batch cooking early in the week, did Chinese chicken curry on Monday, not only was it superb it lasted us 3 nights 😋
		
Click to expand...

Yeah it's great for things like that , then you save so much energy 



ExRabbit said:



			I decided to buy one of these when the energy crisis news was coming out - got it at 25% off too, so only paid £45 to see if they were any good. The other half was a bit sceptical at the time, but she is a convert now.

A week later they were out of stock, and still are when I just checked.

We probably use it at least 3/4 times a week now - about to do steak and fries.

It's the most useful kitchen appliance we've ever bought.
		
Click to expand...

We use it every day. If wasn't for milk for the kids we wouldn't use the microwave every day.. maybe every other 

I mean we use the air fryer to cook bacon, halloumi, steak. All kinds now. Cuts down on the gas use as not using hob as much


----------



## Tashyboy (Nov 17, 2022)

anyone burnt there forearms cleaning out the containers 😖😁


----------



## AmandaJR (Nov 17, 2022)

Bacon baps in ours tonight. Toast the brioche in it, then put the bacon on the rack thingy. 6-7 mins maximum. Bacon perfect with crispy fat and all excess fat in the pot below.


----------



## AmandaJR (Nov 17, 2022)

Tashyboy said:



			anyone burnt there forearms cleaning out the containers 😖😁
		
Click to expand...

No but the lifting of the inner pot is a pain - finally solved with two silicone tongs.


----------



## Lord Tyrion (Nov 17, 2022)

AmandaJR said:



			Bacon baps in ours tonight. Toast the brioche in it, then put the bacon on the rack thingy. 6-7 mins maximum. Bacon perfect with crispy fat and all excess fat in the pot below.
		
Click to expand...

What temperature?


----------



## chellie (Nov 17, 2022)

AmandaJR said:



			No but the lifting of the inner pot is a pain - finally solved with two silicone tongs.
		
Click to expand...

I use oven gloves on my multi cooker. Tried with tongs but didn't work for me.


----------



## Beezerk (Nov 17, 2022)

chellie said:



			I use oven gloves on my multi cooker. Tried with tongs but didn't work for me.
		
Click to expand...

Bbq gloves are what you want 👌


----------



## AmandaJR (Nov 18, 2022)

Lord Tyrion said:



			What temperature?
		
Click to expand...

180. I hang them on the rack - if that makes sense? Fat drips off and the fat on the bacon crisps up nicely.


----------



## Lord Tyrion (Nov 18, 2022)

AmandaJR said:



			180. I hang them on the rack - if that makes sense? Fat drips off and the fat on the bacon crisps up nicely.
		
Click to expand...

Thank you, and yes it does. I cooked some rubbish bacon in ours last week. I went 160, 8 minutes, and lay it flat. It didn't go crispy and I couldn't be bothered to wait and cook it for longer, I was hungry . I will try your method next time as it clearly works


----------



## AmandaJR (Nov 18, 2022)

Sort of like this - but less rashers  Plus I loop it over a few of the metal "rungs" so it's not touching but not sure it makes any difference...


----------



## pauljames87 (Nov 18, 2022)

AmandaJR said:



			Sort of like this - but less rashers  Plus I loop it over a few of the metal "rungs" so it's not touching but not sure it makes any difference...

View attachment 45236

Click to expand...

I never thought of doing it like that . Doesn't it stick to the grill bit or do u oil?

I use the silicone trays and place at bottom 

Breakfast today was bacon bagel for the wife and bacon with scrambled egg on toast for me


----------



## Lord Tyrion (Nov 18, 2022)

That is food porn 

We don't have one of those racks. They look good. @AmandaJR , can i ask where you got it?


----------



## pauljames87 (Nov 18, 2022)

Lord Tyrion said:



			That is food porn 

We don't have one of those racks. They look good. @AmandaJR , can i ask where you got it?
		
Click to expand...

Amazon have 100s of them for sale, ours are from ninja directly


----------



## Beezerk (Nov 18, 2022)

Lord Tyrion said:



			That is food porn 

We don't have one of those racks. They look good. @AmandaJR , can i ask where you got it?
		
Click to expand...

Those racks came with my Ninja, I did order some smaller ones that fit inside air fry basket so I can air fry multiple things at once.


----------



## chellie (Nov 18, 2022)

Anyone else have the 6 in 1 Multicooker? I'm on the look out for a casserole dish that I can easily fit into it. Currently use a pyrex dish but its no lid and awkward to get out.


----------



## Lord Tyrion (Nov 18, 2022)

Beezerk said:



			Those racks came with my Ninja, *I did order some smaller ones* that fit inside air fry basket so I can air fry multiple things at once.
		
Click to expand...

Were they Ninja specific or generic off Amazon?


----------



## D-S (Nov 18, 2022)

After seeing something on line, I just tried (with a Ninja air Fryer) on reheat at 130c for 9 minutes an egg - soft 'boiled' to perfection.


----------



## AmandaJR (Nov 18, 2022)

Beezerk said:



			Those racks came with my Ninja, I did order some smaller ones that fit inside air fry basket so I can air fry multiple things at once.
		
Click to expand...

Same!


----------



## AmandaJR (Nov 18, 2022)

pauljames87 said:



			I never thought of doing it like that . Doesn't it stick to the grill bit or do u oil?

I use the silicone trays and place at bottom

Breakfast today was bacon bagel for the wife and bacon with scrambled egg on toast for me
		
Click to expand...

Doesn't stick - or at least not enough to make it tricky to extract!


----------



## road2ruin (Nov 18, 2022)

I've been trying to get hold of the Ninja AF160UK Air Fryer for about a month however they're like gold dust, the second they come into stock they're gone again.


----------



## Beezerk (Nov 18, 2022)

Lord Tyrion said:



			Were they Ninja specific or generic off Amazon?
		
Click to expand...

I got them from Ninja, think they were around £15.


----------



## pauljames87 (Nov 18, 2022)

Wife is out for dinner tonight so gonna do the following in the air fryer (which I can assure you is banging)

Oven chips one side
Jerk chicken the other side

Then slip in some halloumi and garlic ciabatta at the end

20 min meal. Bearly any energy but lovely


----------



## Lord Tyrion (Nov 18, 2022)

Lacking a bit of colour there @pauljames87 , or does a Friday night tea get excused healthy bits 😆


----------



## pauljames87 (Nov 18, 2022)

Lord Tyrion said:



			Lacking a bit of colour there @pauljames87 , or does a Friday night tea get excused healthy bits 😆
		
Click to expand...

The chicken grew up on veg. Same difference 😉


----------



## AmandaJR (Nov 18, 2022)

Ooh that Halloumi looks gorgeous!


----------



## AmandaJR (Nov 18, 2022)

Going to have to try some as it clearly makes the outside nice and caramelised.


----------



## pauljames87 (Nov 18, 2022)

AmandaJR said:



			Ooh that Halloumi looks gorgeous!
		
Click to expand...

It really is Amanda, I only googled it to stop using gas to cook it
My goodness. It's dangerously tasty

That was 180 degree 10 mins


----------



## bobmac (Nov 19, 2022)

road2ruin said:



			I've been trying to get hold of the Ninja AF160UK Air Fryer for about a month however they're like gold dust, the second they come into stock they're gone again.
		
Click to expand...

Have you tried Amazon ?
https://www.amazon.co.uk/Ninja-Frye...nja+AF160UK+Air+Fryer,kitchen,102&sr=1-1&th=1


----------



## road2ruin (Nov 20, 2022)

bobmac said:



			Have you tried Amazon ?
https://www.amazon.co.uk/Ninja-Fryer-AF160UK-Litres-Black/dp/B07Y3KDL7R/ref=sr_1_1?crid=20G8L8AFMYXY0&keywords=ninja+af160uk+air+fryer&qid=1668843237&s=kitchen&sprefix=Ninja+AF160UK+Air+Fryer,kitchen,102&sr=1-1&th=1

Click to expand...

I did, thank you, and saw this one however didn’t really want to pay £50 over the RRP. I’ve bitten the bullet and gone for a Philips one that also came out well in reviews so we’ll see how that goes.


----------



## pauljames87 (Nov 20, 2022)

@AmandaJR , cheers for this. Wife had a bacon bagel , myself sourdough toast with scrambled egg and the rest of the bacon 😋


----------



## chrisd (Nov 20, 2022)

Lent our son and his family our air fryer as we've been away on holiday for a month - I thought they were going to cry when we took it back yesterday 😂😂


----------



## bobmac (Nov 20, 2022)

chrisd said:



			Lent our son and his family our air fryer as we've been away on holiday for a month - I thought they were going to cry when we took it back yesterday 😂😂
		
Click to expand...

That's Christmas sorted


----------



## Dando (Nov 20, 2022)

Today we get to try an air fryer roast dinner


----------



## chellie (Nov 20, 2022)

Dando said:



			Today we get to try an air fryer roast dinner
		
Click to expand...

They are good


----------



## chrisd (Nov 20, 2022)

bobmac said:



			That's Christmas sorted 

Click to expand...

Spot on Bob


----------



## spongebob59 (Nov 20, 2022)

Ordered the OP350 multi cooker.
Best get practising as I'll be doing Xmas dinner with it 😳


----------



## banjofred (Nov 20, 2022)

I ended up buying the Ninja flat air fryer. Does the things I want.....can't cook large items, but it has worked great for frozen pizza, sandwiches, chips etc. According to the reviews, it doesn't do quite as good a job of air frying as the strict air fryers do, but it's a heck of a lot quicker than using the oven. I just consider it a nice toaster oven....and it folds up against the wall so it doesn't take that much counter space.


----------



## Dando (Nov 21, 2022)

chellie said:



			They are good

Click to expand...

It was lovely although the spuds need a bit of work to get them perfect


----------



## OnTour (Nov 21, 2022)

Ours arrived Saturday, Bacon and poached eggs spot on, roast Sunday potatoes also perfect.  2 week overuse in play before the cupboard welcomes it


----------



## Dando (Nov 21, 2022)

2 batches of homemade sausage rolls cooked - 15 mins per batch which is better than the oven


----------



## road2ruin (Nov 21, 2022)

OnTour said:



			Ours arrived Saturday, Bacon and poached eggs spot on, roast Sunday potatoes also perfect.  2 week overuse in play before the cupboard welcomes it 

Click to expand...

Ours arrived on Sunday to a similar wave of air frying anything that moves. I am hoping it doesn't end up consigned to the tech area I have in the garage alongside the robot hoover......


----------



## pauljames87 (Nov 21, 2022)

road2ruin said:



			Ours arrived on Sunday to a similar wave of air frying anything that moves. I am hoping it doesn't end up consigned to the tech area I have in the garage alongside the robot hoover......
		
Click to expand...

Because of the house battery I love trying to avoid the oven where possible as it's a massive waste of energy..

Last night was lamb shank in the pressure cooker and mash in the spare pressure cooker 

Much less energy used 

Plus bacon in the air fryer is god level food


----------



## Dando (Nov 21, 2022)

OnTour said:



			Ours arrived Saturday, Bacon and poached eggs spot on, roast Sunday potatoes also perfect.  2 week overuse in play before the cupboard welcomes it 

Click to expand...

care to share the poached egg technique?


----------



## OnTour (Nov 22, 2022)

Got a silicon pouch years ago, butter that pop egg inside and air fry (used to boil it) worked great no idea on timings just ran it with the bacon, then a little more time on it's own, 

not sure it's saving much energy more using more  fish n chips night will recoup the extra money wasted so far 



Dando said:



			care to share the poached egg technique?
		
Click to expand...


----------



## Mudball (Nov 22, 2022)

Q.... we sometimes get a readmeal..  a fish pie or a sheppards pie etc from Sainsbury...  usual instruction is like 30 mins at 180 degrees in the Oven.    This is quiet expensive - as you end up running the oven for an hour.  So keen to use the ninja fryer for this.

how does this translate to an air fryer.  If i put '180 bake', the air fryer will burn thru the pie in about 15-20 mins.  So looking to find a way to translate this, since dont fancy having an undercooked lasagne for dinner. 

(ps: those saying make it yourself.. try full time jobs for me and mrs plus running around various kid clubs/activities)


----------



## Dando (Nov 22, 2022)

Mudball said:



			Q.... we sometimes get a readmeal..  a fish pie or a sheppards pie etc from Sainsbury...  usual instruction is like 30 mins at 180 degrees in the Oven.    This is quiet expensive - as you end up running the oven for an hour.  So keen to use the ninja fryer for this.

how does this translate to an air fryer.  If i put '180 bake', the air fryer will burn thru the pie in about 15-20 mins.  So looking to find a way to translate this, since dont fancy having an undercooked lasagne for dinner. 

(ps: those saying make it yourself.. try full time jobs for me and mrs plus running around various kid clubs/activities)
		
Click to expand...

So far I’ve found that cooking for about half the time on the packet works


----------



## Mudball (Nov 22, 2022)

Dando said:



			So far I’ve found that cooking for about half the time on the packet works
		
Click to expand...

I have been experimenting, and coming to nearly the same conculsion....   i am assuming you are leaving the temp unchanged i.e. 180.    I think there might be a case of lowering the temp as well


----------



## Dando (Nov 22, 2022)

Mudball said:



			I have been experimenting, and coming to nearly the same conculsion....   i am assuming you are leaving the temp unchanged i.e. 180.    I think there might be a case of lowering the temp as well
		
Click to expand...

Yeah 180 seems to be the magic number


----------



## Lord Tyrion (Nov 22, 2022)

If you Google Air fryer timings there are charts that give a conversion. We tend to go 20⁰c less, 75% of the time. I might be slightly out but it's not far off.


----------



## chellie (Nov 22, 2022)

Mudball said:



			Q.... we sometimes get a readmeal..  a fish pie or a sheppards pie etc from Sainsbury...  usual instruction is like 30 mins at 180 degrees in the Oven.    This is quiet expensive - as you end up running the oven for an hour.  So keen to use the ninja fryer for this.

how does this translate to an air fryer.  If i put '180 bake', the air fryer will burn thru the pie in about 15-20 mins.  So looking to find a way to translate this, since dont fancy having an undercooked lasagne for dinner.

(ps: those saying make it yourself.. try full time jobs for me and mrs plus running around various kid clubs/activities)
		
Click to expand...

Reduce the temperature by about 10 degrees and reduce the time as well. I usually go 10 minutes less as a starting point.


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Nov 22, 2022)

Reading this with interest as I know the out-laws have bought a Ninja of some description for us for Christmas. Really looking forward to seeing which one and giving it a go.


----------



## Mudball (Nov 22, 2022)

Lord Tyrion said:



			If you Google Air fryer timings there are charts that give a conversion. We tend to go 20⁰c less, 75% of the time. I might be slightly out but it's not far off.
		
Click to expand...

Tnx.. just did... looks like 
*Air fryer conversion (convert oven to air fryer)

Air frying is the perfect way to cook many foods, but oven-baked goods are particularly good cooked in the air fryer. You always get crispy results and the food cooks much more quickly than in a conventional oven.

It is usually very easy to convert packet instruction and recipes from oven to air fryer. However, the time and the temperature both need to be adjusted:

*1) Reduce the temperature by around 35°F/ 20°C
2) Reduce the cooking time by around 20%*

You can use the air fryer calculator below to convert traditional oven recipes for the air fryer. This oven to air fryer conversion calculator includes options for Fahrenheit (°F) and Celsius (°C).


So for my simple mind... i m going to go with 20.....   Reduce by 20 degrees and 20% less time.. 
Kind of aligns with you


----------



## Tashyboy (Nov 22, 2022)

HomerJSimpson said:



			Reading this with interest as I know the out-laws have bought a Ninja of some description for us for Christmas. Really looking forward to seeing which one and giving it a go.
		
Click to expand...

You been rooting through the Christmas pressies Homer, how old are you 😉


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Nov 22, 2022)

Tashyboy said:



			Tou been rooting through the Christmas pressies Homer, how old are you 😉
		
Click to expand...

Mother in law told my wife when she visited on Sunday. To be fair it's a result as the M-I-L keeps QVC and the like going at Christmas and we often get a lot of old tat


----------



## Tashyboy (Nov 22, 2022)

HomerJSimpson said:



			Mother in law told my wife when she visited on Sunday. To be fair it's a result as the M-I-L keeps QVC and the like going at Christmas and we *often get a lot of old tat*

Click to expand...

😂😂😂😂


----------



## Rooter (Nov 23, 2022)

We took delivery of the Ninja Dual 9.5ltr last week after our old one started to die. Wow!!! Its amazing!! That is all.


----------



## Bdill93 (Nov 23, 2022)

I've got a small air fryer at home and have been trying to do the odd thing in there rather than using the oven - it does make some good chips to be fair!

My question is - do your fryers still have that "new fryer smell" that imparts on to your food/ how soon does this go?


----------



## AmandaJR (Nov 23, 2022)

Bdill93 said:



			I've got a small air fryer at home and have been trying to do the odd thing in there rather than using the oven - it does make some good chips to be fair!

My question is - do your fryers still have that "new fryer smell" that imparts on to your food/ how soon does this go?
		
Click to expand...

We have the Ninja Foodi multi and it never smelt.


----------



## chellie (Nov 23, 2022)

AmandaJR said:



			We have the Ninja Foodi multi and it never smelt.
		
Click to expand...

Same here but I also have the Ninja AF100K and no smell from that either.


----------



## chellie (Nov 23, 2022)

Bdill93 said:



			I've got a small air fryer at home and have been trying to do the odd thing in there rather than using the oven - it does make some good chips to be fair!

My question is - do your fryers still have that "new fryer smell" that imparts on to your food/ how soon does this go?
		
Click to expand...

Is yours a Ninja?


----------



## Lord Tyrion (Nov 23, 2022)

Bdill93 said:



			I've got a small air fryer at home and have been trying to do the odd thing in there rather than using the oven - it does make some good chips to be fair!

My question is - do your fryers still have that "new fryer smell" that imparts on to your food/ how soon does this go?
		
Click to expand...

Never had that but is the usual thing not to burn that off? Run it at top heat for a few minutes, see if that helps.


----------



## Bdill93 (Nov 23, 2022)

chellie said:



			Is yours a Ninja?
		
Click to expand...

Nope, couldn't tell you the brand off the top of my head - "borrowed" it from my parents who weren't using it....


----------



## chellie (Nov 23, 2022)

Bdill93 said:



			Nope, couldn't tell you the brand off the top of my head - "borrowed" it from my parents who weren't using it....
		
Click to expand...

Ah, how about putting a lemon and some water in to cook. May work.


----------



## Bdill93 (Nov 23, 2022)

chellie said:



			Ah, how about putting a lemon and some water in to cook. May work.
		
Click to expand...

Worth a go!

They'd only used it twice themselves so it is pretty much brand new!


----------



## Beezerk (Nov 23, 2022)

Did bacon last night as Amanda showed, what a pain in the old rear end 🤣
Came out beautifully but I think I’ll try laying it in the slotted rack next time.


----------



## pauljames87 (Nov 23, 2022)

Beezerk said:



			Did bacon last night as Amanda showed, what a pain in the old rear end 🤣
Came out beautifully but I think I’ll try laying it in the slotted rack next time.
		
Click to expand...

Doesn't fit as much on is the only issue there


----------



## AmandaJR (Nov 23, 2022)

Beezerk said:



			Did bacon last night as Amanda showed, what a pain in the old rear end 🤣
Came out beautifully but I think I’ll try laying it in the slotted rack next time.
		
Click to expand...

Now I'm all for things being simple so maybe have perfected the technique as I find it easy  Maybe it's getting the right weight hanging so they don't slip off?!


----------



## Beezerk (Nov 23, 2022)

pauljames87 said:



			Doesn't fit as much on is the only issue there
		
Click to expand...

Yeah I know but I could probably do two cooks compared to the time it took to place it down the slots then try and get it out once cooked 🤣


----------



## Beezerk (Nov 23, 2022)

AmandaJR said:



			Now I'm all for things being simple so maybe have perfected the technique as I find it easy  Maybe it's getting the right weight hanging so they don't slip off?!
		
Click to expand...

They didn’t slip off it was just annoyingly fiddly.


----------



## AmandaJR (Nov 23, 2022)

Beezerk said:



			They didn’t slip off it was just annoyingly fiddly.
		
Click to expand...

I do find using the Ninja can be annoyingly fiddly but worthwhile. Lifting the inner pots is a pain and we love pizza (shop bought) but that is a real faff as has to be cut into two and then put on the inner shelf and then swapped halfway etc. I guess because I usually have the grill on to toast the brioche and hob to dry fry the bacon, which both need constant attention, I find the air fryer easier for bacon baps.


----------



## AmandaJR (Nov 23, 2022)

Oh and I have the silicone tipped tongs which are a godsend with it (getting the bacon off is really easy).


----------



## pauljames87 (Nov 23, 2022)

AmandaJR said:



			Oh and I have the silicone tipped tongs which are a godsend with it (getting the bacon off is really easy).
		
Click to expand...

Same, they are brilliant . Had them before tho to protect the pans 

Use them to fish anything out the air fryer


----------



## chellie (Nov 23, 2022)

I do bacon on top of the aircrisp plate in mine.


----------



## AmandaJR (Nov 23, 2022)

chellie said:



			I do bacon on top of the aircrisp plate in mine.
		
Click to expand...

Is that separate to the air fry basket? I've ordered one from Ninja this week as I wanted a baking tin (for omelettes!) and they had the two items as a package. Wasn't totally sure why/when I'd use the separate plate though...


----------



## chellie (Nov 23, 2022)

AmandaJR said:



			Is that separate to the air fry basket? I've ordered one from Ninja this week as I wanted a baking tin (for omelettes!) and they had the two items as a package. Wasn't totally sure why/when I'd use the separate plate though...
		
Click to expand...

With mine being the smaller one we got the pot, crisper plate and rack included.


----------



## Rlburnside (Nov 24, 2022)

williamalex1 said:



			Any info on the Cosori air fryer, HID just ordered one 

Click to expand...

Just reading through this thread, I’ve seen a 5.5 L Cosori air fryer for £119 on Amazon , how do you rate yours 

Also looked at the Ninja duel air fryer can’t make up my mind what’s best to go for.


----------



## Bdill93 (Nov 24, 2022)

Rlburnside said:



			Just reading through this thread, I’ve seen a 5.5 L Cosori air fryer for £119 on Amazon , how do you rate yours

Also looked at the Ninja duel air fryer can’t make up my mind what’s best to go for.
		
Click to expand...

This is the one I've got - does the job but its not massive - no idea how people have done a roast in theirs, would not fit in mine!!


----------



## fundy (Nov 24, 2022)

Bdill93 said:



			This is the one I've got - does the job but its not massive - no idea how people have done a roast in theirs, would not fit in mine!!
		
Click to expand...


Buy a chicken crown the way we do it  that goes in one draw, roasties, carrots and parsnips in the other. yorkshires in whilst carving


----------



## chellie (Nov 24, 2022)

Have said it a few times but check out The Salted Pepper on you tube as she shows you what you can cook in them.


----------



## williamalex1 (Nov 24, 2022)

Rlburnside said:



			Just reading through this thread, I’ve seen a 5.5 L Cosori air fryer for £119 on Amazon , how do you rate yours

Also looked at the Ninja duel air fryer can’t make up my mind what’s best to go for.
		
Click to expand...

We were given a Tower airfryer free from a relative.
It's alright for small portions, we're still learning the best way to use it.


----------



## Bdill93 (Nov 24, 2022)

fundy said:



			Buy a chicken crown the way we do it  that goes in one draw, roasties, carrots and parsnips in the other. yorkshires in whilst carving
		
Click to expand...

See that's the benefit of a 2 drawer then!


----------



## Rlburnside (Nov 24, 2022)

fundy said:



			Buy a chicken crown the way we do it  that goes in one draw, roasties, carrots and parsnips in the other. yorkshires in whilst carving
		
Click to expand...

Is yours a Cosori ,fundy


----------



## fundy (Nov 24, 2022)

Rlburnside said:



			Is yours a Cosori ,fundy
		
Click to expand...

no a Ninja


----------



## Rlburnside (Nov 24, 2022)

fundy said:



			no a Ninja
		
Click to expand...

Ok thanks, think I’ll go for the duel Ninja then.


----------



## Bdill93 (Nov 24, 2022)

Rlburnside said:



			Ok thanks, think I’ll go for the duel Ninja then.
		
Click to expand...

I do think the benefits of a duel are higher.

I am limited to cooking pretty much 1 thing at a time if cooking for 2 people.


----------



## Neilds (Nov 24, 2022)

Rlburnside said:



			Just reading through this thread, I’ve seen a 5.5 L Cosori air fryer for £119 on Amazon , how do you rate yours

Also looked at the Ninja duel air fryer can’t make up my mind what’s best to go for.
		
Click to expand...

Buy the smallest one you can, will be easier to fit in the cupboard when this fad dies down


----------



## fundy (Nov 24, 2022)

Neilds said:



			Buy the smallest one you can, will be easier to fit in the cupboard when this fad dies down 

Click to expand...


more likely they make built in versions with multiple drawers, one big a and a few small


----------



## Rlburnside (Nov 24, 2022)

Neilds said:



			Buy the smallest one you can, will be easier to fit in the cupboard when this fad dies down 

Click to expand...

😂. Hmm £304 for a Ninja duel so debating if I would get the benefit for that price.


----------



## fundy (Nov 24, 2022)

Rlburnside said:



			😂. Hmm £304 for a Ninja duel so debating if I would get the benefit for that price.
		
Click to expand...

they were available for £200 last week (and cheaper before), assume theyre OOS everywhere?


----------



## Rlburnside (Nov 24, 2022)

fundy said:



			they were available for £200 last week (and cheaper before), assume theyre OOS everywhere?
		
Click to expand...

Yes £199 from John Lewis but out of stock👍


----------



## Rooter (Nov 24, 2022)

You have to play the waiting game. I ended up waiting almost 6 weeks for the ninja dual 9.5ltr. Eventually, it popped up for collection at local Argos. for rrp of 230 i think. Dont pay over the odds on amazon or ebay!! If people stopped overpayibg, people would stop scalping stock!!!


----------



## Pants (Nov 24, 2022)

Jeremy Vine and friends did a piece on air fryers v ovens yesterday on Radio2 13.00 - 13.30ish. You can get it on catchup/sounds. Think I'll stick with my halogen and electric ovens.  I'll say no more.


----------



## chellie (Nov 24, 2022)

Pants said:



			Jeremy Vine and friends did a piece on air fryers v ovens yesterday on Radio2 13.00 - 13.30ish. You can get it on catchup/sounds. Think I'll stick with my halogen and electric ovens.  I'll say no more.
		
Click to expand...

Well since I've had the ninja food my electric use has reduced over the 18 months. No other changes made so they can rubbish them all they want.


----------



## Pants (Nov 24, 2022)

chellie said:



			Well since I've had the ninja food my electric use has reduced over the 18 months. No other changes made so they can rubbish them all they want.
		
Click to expand...

I have to admit that I didn't listen to the whole thing.  Just heard the opening "banter" and setting things up on my way back from golf.  I assume from your comment that they weren't impressed??  I'm glad however that you have a noticable reduction in energy use


----------



## Beezerk (Nov 25, 2022)

How do you do your chips?
I'm usually steam-air fry for around 20 minutes depending on size and how many I'm cooking.
I saw a Facebook post that said 5 minutes steam then 10 minutes air fry, his chips looked superb. Tried it this method and they were still raw in the middle  had to air fry them for another 10 mins to finish them.


----------



## chellie (Nov 25, 2022)

Pants said:



			I have to admit that I didn't listen to the whole thing.  Just heard the opening "banter" and setting things up on my way back from golf.  I assume from your comment that they weren't impressed??  I'm glad however that you have a noticable reduction in energy use 

Click to expand...

I didn't listen and just assumed they had rubbished it as some other journo's have.


----------



## chellie (Nov 25, 2022)

Beezerk said:



			How do you do your chips?
I'm usually steam-air fry for around 20 minutes depending on size and how many I'm cooking.
I saw a Facebook post that said 5 minutes steam then 10 minutes air fry, his chips looked superb. Tried it this method and they were still raw in the middle  had to air fry them for another 10 mins to finish them.
		
Click to expand...

The skin on fries from Aldi or Lidl are fabulous. 15minutes at most in the ninja.  

For my own I rinse loads of the starch out of the potatoes, dry them and then put a little vegetable oil on before cooking on the crisp plate. Tend to shake them around every five minutes.


----------



## Beezerk (Nov 25, 2022)

chellie said:



			The skin on fries from Aldi or Lidl are fabulous. 15minutes at most in the ninja.  

For my own I rinse loads of the starch out of the potatoes, dry them and then put a little vegetable oil on before cooking on the crisp plate. Tend to shake them around every five minutes.
		
Click to expand...

That’s cheating, you have to make your own from scratch, it’s in the Ninja code 🤣


----------



## AmandaJR (Nov 25, 2022)

Another vote for the Aldi skin on fries. Perfect size and cook beautifully in the Ninja in 15 minutes as Chellie said. In the oven it was a 10 minute pre-heat, 35 minutes cook and still not as crispy - longer they cooked the harder they got.


----------



## OnTour (Nov 25, 2022)

trialing chips today, main reason I bought it   results back soon 



Beezerk said:



			How do you do your chips?
I'm usually steam-air fry for around 20 minutes depending on size and how many I'm cooking.
I saw a Facebook post that said 5 minutes steam then 10 minutes air fry, his chips looked superb. Tried it this method and they were still raw in the middle  had to air fry them for another 10 mins to finish them.
		
Click to expand...


----------



## Beezerk (Nov 25, 2022)

OnTour said:



			trialing chips today, main reason I bought it   results back soon
		
Click to expand...

Photos or it didn’t happen 🧐


----------



## pendodave (Nov 25, 2022)

Making chips anyway other than deep frying seems like agonising over the best type of vegan sausage to me...


----------



## Beezerk (Nov 25, 2022)

pendodave said:



			Making chips anyway other than deep frying seems like agonising over the best type of vegan sausage to me...
		
Click to expand...

While I agree with this, my deep fat fryer ended up on the decking next to the bbq. No matter how amazing the chips were the stench in the house and on clothes after using it was a huge turn off.


----------



## chellie (Nov 25, 2022)

Beezerk said:



			That’s cheating, you have to make your own from scratch, it’s in the Ninja code 🤣
		
Click to expand...

I know


----------



## AmandaJR (Nov 25, 2022)

Beezerk said:



			While I agree with this, my deep fat fryer ended up on the decking next to the bbq. No matter how amazing the chips were the stench in the house and on clothes after using it was a huge turn off.
		
Click to expand...

Never owned a deep fat fryer for that reason.


----------



## road2ruin (Nov 25, 2022)

Got an email from Ninja at 2am to tell me that the air fryer I'd been watching was back in stock. Had a look at 5:30am when I saw the message and it was already out of stock again!! Luckily the air fryer I went with instead is proving a good buy however shows how quickly the stock is moving at the moment.


----------



## OnTour (Nov 27, 2022)

haha phase 2 Tuesday - lots of prep x2 microwave to soften them (5 minsx2  in boiling water)  multi runs and cool downs x6 mins tasted lovely but no photos and still not 100% perfect 

Lads birthday Tuesday so need to master them.   I'll add tinned new pots how ever good they look taste like new potatoes (I've been sold a SCAM  TicTok Scam - aldi 35p dream is over) 



Beezerk said:



			Photos or it didn’t happen 🧐
		
Click to expand...


----------



## pauljames87 (Nov 27, 2022)

Lovely jacket potato from the air fryer yesterday 😋


----------



## road2ruin (Nov 27, 2022)

pauljames87 said:



			Lovely jacket potato from the air fryer yesterday 😋
		
Click to expand...

I did a jacket the other day, 8 mins in the microwave and then 10 in the air fryer. Was as good as the 1hr 20min version I’ve always stuck in the oven.


----------



## pauljames87 (Nov 27, 2022)

road2ruin said:



			I did a jacket the other day, 8 mins in the microwave and then 10 in the air fryer. Was as good as the 1hr 20min version I’ve always stuck in the oven.
		
Click to expand...

my oven is quickly becoming a rather big ornament in the kitchen 

then again previous owner put it in , massive range thing.. 2 ovens.. one each side .. on the right hand side we literally store all the trays in .. so its like a cupboard. 

after the wonders of the air fryer I have seriously considered when the kitchen needs replacing (im talking when my 2 year old twins will be in there teens so many moons) of getting a normal size oven , built into a cupboard with a microwave above it.. and then have 1 or 2 air fryers depending on our needs.. massive hob though with induction rather than gas..


----------



## road2ruin (Nov 27, 2022)

pauljames87 said:



			my oven is quickly becoming a rather big ornament in the kitchen

then again previous owner put it in , massive range thing.. 2 ovens.. one each side .. on the right hand side we literally store all the trays in .. so its like a cupboard.

after the wonders of the air fryer I have seriously considered when the kitchen needs replacing (im talking when my 2 year old twins will be in there teens so many moons) of getting a normal size oven , built into a cupboard with a microwave above it.. and then have 1 or 2 air fryers depending on our needs.. massive hob though with induction rather than gas..
		
Click to expand...

I hate jackets in the microwave as you can’t beat a crispy skin, my daughter loves them as well and they’re a really easy meal without having to put any effort in however, pre air fryer, the number of times I’d forget to heat the over and then get the jacket ready that by the time I’d realised it meant she wouldn’t be eating until gone 6pm so I just sack it off and she’ll have fish fingers and chips. This new method is an easy win!


----------



## road2ruin (Nov 27, 2022)

I’ve followed ‘Sam The Cooking Guy’ on YT for a while and game across a air fryer video. 






I made the grilled cheese sandwich having already experimented with the bacon, lovely stuff however probably shouldn’t get too used to making these sorts of things for my daily lunch!!


----------



## pauljames87 (Nov 27, 2022)

road2ruin said:



			I’ve followed ‘Sam The Cooking Guy’ on YT for a while and game across a air fryer video.






I made the grilled cheese sandwich having already experimented with the bacon, lovely stuff however probably shouldn’t get too used to making these sorts of things for my daily lunch!!
		
Click to expand...

Mate the steak is banging 

And what we do is my steak goes on the bottom, Mrs on the stack on top 

Chips in other basket 

So my steak is nice and medium , sometimes medium rare and Mrs is well done 

Works beautiful


----------



## OnTour (Nov 30, 2022)

CHIPS fail Wedges are the new CHIPS - part cook as a jacket in the microwave then blast them in the AF salt and extra virgin sprayed on occasions 

Mint my life is complete


----------



## Beezerk (Nov 30, 2022)

OnTour said:



			CHIPS fail Wedges are the new CHIPS - part cook as a jacket in the microwave then blast them in the AF salt and extra virgin sprayed on occasions 

Mint my life is complete
		
Click to expand...

I steam fry my hand made chips, sometimes I air fry them for a few minutes at the end if I want extra crisp. Not had a bad lot yet 👌


----------



## spongebob59 (Nov 30, 2022)

Going to practice Xmas dinner this weekend by roasting a chicken. Also have a go at roast spuds.

Any tips


----------



## road2ruin (Nov 30, 2022)

Beezerk said:



			I steam fry my hand made chips, sometimes I air fry them for a few minutes at the end if I want extra crisp. Not had a bad lot yet 👌
		
Click to expand...

Boil the chips with a teaspoon of bicarbonate of soda then steam dry and bung in the fridge to dry out properly. Then into the air fryer!! Best chips method I’ve found so far.


----------



## road2ruin (Nov 30, 2022)

spongebob59 said:



			Going to practice Xmas dinner this weekend by roasting a chicken. Also have a go at roast spuds.

Any tips 

Click to expand...

For me, roast pots have been the biggest let down in the sense that they’re not a patch on my oven roasted ones with loads of duck fat. They’re not bad by any means but not a patch on my usual method.


----------



## Wilson (Nov 30, 2022)

I reckon my air fryer is 10 years old, it's right up there in best value for money items we've ever bought! It was either £30 or £40, it's pretty basic as you can imagine, but I make chips in it 2/3 times a week.

Peel and cut the pots, put into boiling water for 5 mins, (as the af is heating up), dry off the chips, a bit of salt & oil, then cook on full whack for 20 mins, shaking every 5 mins.


----------



## Old Colner (Nov 30, 2022)

spongebob59 said:



			Going to practice Xmas dinner this weekend by roasting a chicken. Also have a go at roast spuds.
Any tips 

Click to expand...

We do our chickens in a Ninja Dual & always start them off upside down for about 39 mins on roast then turn them over and air fry for about the same time, both at 190.


----------



## D-S (Nov 30, 2022)

Old Colner said:



			We do our chickens in a Ninja Dual & always start them off upside down for about 39 mins on roast then turn them over and air fry for about the same time, both at 190.
		
Click to expand...

We do the same (in a Ninja Dual too) we just give it 30 mins on either side - perfectly cooked. Just seasoned with salt and pepper with a lemon inside. Between 1.5 and 2 kg fits well.


----------



## Old Colner (Nov 30, 2022)

D-S said:



			We do the same (in a Ninja Dual too) we just give it 30 mins on either side - perfectly cooked. Just seasoned with salt and pepper with a lemon inside. Between 1.5 and 2 kg fits well.
		
Click to expand...

my post was supposed to say 30, bloody keyboard.


----------



## Beezerk (Nov 30, 2022)

Old Colner said:



			my post was supposed to say 30, bloody keyboard.
		
Click to expand...

I was going to say, 39 minutes was very specific 😅


----------



## pompeybandit (Dec 19, 2022)

Heads up for those still looking for the Ninja Foodi MAX Dual Zone AF400UK Argos appear to have stock. Just ordered one for collection on the 23rd.


----------



## Bdill93 (Jan 5, 2023)

I had a blast with my air fryer over the xmas break.

Sausages are so much faster, from fresh to cooked in less than 10 mins is seriously cool stuff.

Chips, crispy chicken, re-heated roasties all came out perfect every time.

Can only see me using it more and more


----------



## Pin-seeker (Jan 7, 2023)

I’m after the Ninja Foodi dual zone.
Can’t find one anywhere 🤦‍♂️


----------



## pauljames87 (Sunday at 7:55 PM)

For anyone interested in power consumption compared to an oven.

So yellow line is the air fryer being turned on at 11:40 and red is off at 12:15 .. you can see by the graph how much pull powerwise it was using 

Purple is the Oven being turned on 1745 Nd getting up to heat .. white is it going off , nothing else on in the house at the time ..(well same things in ie bulbs etc)

Apart from one burst it doesn't go above the oven when the oven is at its lowest (so keeping temp)

Just a shame the pie her mum made us couldn't fit in the air fryer!


----------



## Tashyboy (Sunday at 11:10 PM)

Pin-seeker said:



			I’m after the Ninja Foodi dual zone.
Can’t find one anywhere 🤦‍♂️
		
Click to expand...

Just checked on Argos site, there’s one in Haverhill. It’s 100 miles from Mansfield 😳


----------



## Tashyboy (Sunday at 11:14 PM)

Pin-seeker said:



			I’m after the Ninja Foodi dual zone.
Can’t find one anywhere 🤦‍♂️
		
Click to expand...


----------



## Pin-seeker (Wednesday at 9:34 AM)

I’ve actually paid for one from Argos but payment is still pending as they don’t have any 🤷‍♂️


----------



## Beezerk (Wednesday at 9:45 AM)

Pin-seeker said:



			I’ve actually paid for one from Argos but payment is still pending as they don’t have any 🤷‍♂️
		
Click to expand...

What model have you “ordered”?


----------



## Pin-seeker (Wednesday at 10:56 AM)

Beezerk said:



			What model have you “ordered”?
		
Click to expand...

Ninja foodi dual zone 7.6.


----------



## Tashyboy (Wednesday at 12:24 PM)

Beezerk said:



			What model have you “ordered”?
		
Click to expand...

just outta interest, did you know a ninja “ smoker” is coming out soon 😳


----------



## Pin-seeker (Wednesday at 12:25 PM)

Tashyboy said:



			just outta interest, did you know a ninja “ smoker” is coming out soon 😳
		
Click to expand...

No I didn’t,but I’m intrigued 😊


----------



## Beezerk (Wednesday at 12:28 PM)

Tashyboy said:



			just outta interest, did you know a ninja “ smoker” is coming out soon 😳
		
Click to expand...

The electric bbq/smoker on their website?
This may sound funny as someone who owns an offset bbq but I don’t really like smoked food too much 😬🤣


----------



## NeilV (Wednesday at 3:21 PM)

We got a Ninja Foodi for xmas. Had a couple of goes at chips, once air fried and once steam fried,  but not had a chance to play properly yet.
What's people's take on the best way to do chips? Mine were hand cut, soaked in water for a while then rinsed, dried and sprayed with veg oil. Tasted good but weren't as crispy as I would have liked. Gave them about 22 mins at 180 I think.


----------



## road2ruin (Wednesday at 4:04 PM)

NeilV said:



			We got a Ninja Foodi for xmas. Had a couple of goes at chips, once air fried and once steam fried,  but not had a chance to play properly yet.
What's people's take on the best way to do chips? Mine were hand cut, soaked in water for a while then rinsed, dried and sprayed with veg oil. Tasted good but weren't as crispy as I would have liked. Gave them about 22 mins at 180 I think.
		
Click to expand...

My chip method has been similar to yours, I've found the most important things in order to get crispy chips are that they're properly dry (I will bung mine in the fridge for a couple of hours after I've dried them if I have time) and that I don't overload the basket.


----------



## Tashyboy (Wednesday at 5:06 PM)

NeilV said:



			We got a Ninja Foodi for xmas. Had a couple of goes at chips, once air fried and once steam fried,  but not had a chance to play properly yet.
What's people's take on the best way to do chips? Mine were hand cut, soaked in water for a while then rinsed, dried and sprayed with veg oil. Tasted good but weren't as crispy as I would have liked. Gave them about 22 mins at 180 I think.
		
Click to expand...

soak in water, dry, spray one cal, salt and pepper and max fry. Missis Ts special recipe.


----------

